# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 02:04)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e *1,1*C *


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2020 às 11:35)

Boas,
Manhã de boas abertas por aqui, entretanto para a tarde e noite parece vir molho.
Mínima de cerca de 3°c.
Dados de ontem,  2,6/ 8,7°c.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 12:13)

Bom dia,
Há algum tempo que não tinha uma mínima negativa e só não foi mais baixa porque entretanto apareceram aguaceiros. Foi de *-0,4ºC*.
Entre as 8 e as 9 da manhã choveu bem com uma temperatura entre os 4/5ºC.  Quando espreitei pela janela, estava a cair algum granizo. 

Agora céu nublado e *9,1ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

A linha de instabilidade segue para sudeste. 
Espera-se uma tarde bem chuvosa por toda a região Sul.


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2020 às 13:58)

Estação de Faro com 7 mm às 12 horas. Há ecos interessantes neste momento no Algarve, deve haver outros acumulados interessantes dispersos pela região.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

Por Albufeira tem havido alguns aguaceiros espaçados, o mais intenso à pouco mas ainda assim moderado. Entretanto quando aparece o sol aquece bem como é normal nesta época.
Vamos ver o que rende esta tarde/noite porque depois a tendência é para começar a ir tudo para Norte. 
Era quase imperativo continuar esta tendência húmida mas não sei não...


----------



## frederico (1 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Albufeira tem havido alguns aguaceiros espaçados, o mais intenso à pouco mas ainda assim moderado. Entretanto quando aparece o sol aquece bem como é normal nesta época.
> Vamos ver o que rende esta tarde/noite porque depois a tendência é para começar a ir tudo para Norte.
> Era quase imperativo continuar esta tendência húmida mas não sei não...



Neste momento as estações estão genericamente com 250 mm graças ao mês de Março. A chuva foi concentrada em poucos dias, parece que não choveu nada para quem vive aí, pois as barragens estão semi vazias e a vegetação está em stress hídrico! 250 mm trata-se de aproximadamente 50% da média anual no Algarve, portanto este ano hidrológico estamos um pouquinho melhor que no último ano hidrológico. 2019 foi provavelmente o ano civil mais seco do último século em várias regiões do Algarve e Alentejo. Por exemplo, o ano civil mais seco entre 1971 e 2000 teve 230 mm na estação de Vila Real de Santo António, ora no ano passado houve menos de 200 mm acumulados, valores típicos do deserto de Almeria. Se se cumprissem as médias até Agosto o Algarve teria a partir de agora 85 a 100 mm extra e acabaria o ano hidrológico com perto de 350 mm o que sendo baixo é pelo menos o mínimo necessário para salvar as árvores que restam vivas e os ecossistemas. 

Para já amanhã não deverá chover. 






Nem sexta.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Fiquei na parte dissipada da pequena linha que está neste momento a atravessar a zona, mas isso é algo normalíssimo.  





Veremos o que rende a tarde/noite.
*12,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

Muita e boa chuva nos últimos 15 minutos. Que assim continue!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 17:18)

Entretanto umas belas células associadas à linha de instabilidade estão a entrar pelo Algarve neste momento.


----------



## vamm (1 Abr 2020 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.

Hoje, pelas 7h30, a caminho de Garvão, fui brindada com um lindo arco-iris, pena a foto não fazer juz ao momento 
Estavam 7ºC e a célula ainda descarregou bem... agora estão 13ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 19:46)

Chuva forte neste momento e está a chover há umas 2 horas. O acumulado da netatmo hoje é irrelevante porque só agora é que a estação tem estado a acumular, mas vai dar para ter uma ideia no final do evento. Já se sabe que em certas situações, isto acontece visto ainda estar um pouco distante.
Segue com *5.2mm* e Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo) vai em *11mm*. A EMA do IPMA seguia com 8.5mm até à última atualização. Mais uma boa rega! 

*7,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

Chuva moderada e 6°c.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2020 às 21:51)

Então, @Davidmpb e @joralentejano nada de jeito a assinalar por aí? 
É que as imagens de radar dão a entender que vai chovendo por aí.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 21:58)

Por aqui já parou de chover e são estes os acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *15.5mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *16.2mm*
Netatmo: *9mm*
Elvas: *10.5mm*
Campo Maior:* 8.4mm*

Tudo dentro do previsto, uma excelente rega e mais alguma água para o Rio Caia! 
Aqui deve rondar os 15mm, pois houve momentos de chuva forte em que a netatmo não acumulava. Situações mais localizadas, como por vezes acontece.

Tudo calmo neste momento com uns frescos, *6,4ºC.*


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2020 às 22:15)

Thomar disse:


> Então, @Davidmpb e @joralentejano nada de jeito a assinalar por aí?
> É que as imagens de radar dão a entender que vai chovendo por aí.


Já parou de chover, vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa...


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2020 às 22:21)

Boas

Tenho andado um pouco desaparecido por aqui. Estou a reportar neste momento de Vila Viçosa, onde estou em teletrabalho.

Boa rega por aqui nos últimos dias e bastante frio para a época. Hoje durante o dia a maioria da chuva passou aqui ao lado, mas no final da tarde recompensou . Houve direito a trovoada e tudo. 1 hora de chuva, por vezes forte, e 2 minutos de granizo. Houve 2 ou 3 trovões mas pareceram-me um pouco distantes.


----------



## frederico (4 Abr 2020 às 17:10)

Interessante a recuperação que teve todo o sudoeste da Península durante o mês de Março. Já temos dados de Espanha.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202009.pdf

A maioria das estações ficou acima dos 50% da média anual. Destaque para a região de Cádis, que teve uma excelente recuperação e chegou aos ~300 mm.

Curiosamente, o lado seco da Península, o Levante e Almeria, está a ter um ano super húmido!

Neste momento o Alentejo e o Algarve são as regiões da Península onde a gravidade da seca crónica é mais notória.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2020 às 20:36)

frederico disse:


> Interessante a recuperação que teve todo o sudoeste da Península durante o mês de Março. Já temos dados de Espanha.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202009.pdf
> 
> ...


Já seria de esperar... Com as gotas frias a afetarem aquela região.

A ver se nos próximos tempos surge uma gota fria ou uma depressão que traga chuva ao Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2020 às 21:45)

Boas,
Dia de céu muito nublado e com aguaceiros fracos pela tarde. Ambiente algo abafado.










*1mm* acumulado na netatmo.  A ver o que chove amanhã.

A noite até segue agradável. *13,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2020 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com um aguaceiro de manhã e outro à tarde, que rendeu 1 mm e marcado pelo forte levante que é bastante audível.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC

O mês segue com 4 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2020 às 11:26)

Parece que hoje vamos ficar com os restos, é vê-la passar a N e O.
Agora chuvisca e estão cerca de 11°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2020 às 11:30)

Sim, vai chovendo fracote, 0.6mm até agora. 12.7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Aumento do vento por aqui, com média de 2min de 45 km/h e rajada 58 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 15:10)

Parece que teremos uma tarde animada pelo Alentejo... 
Está a formar-se uma linha de instabilidade a meio do Alentejo com umas quantas células, que se dirige para nordeste. O mesmo parece estar a acontecer no Algarve.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 17:07)

Pelo Alentejo, neste momento, temos umas quantas linhas de instabilidade que seguem para nordeste. Outra linha deverá afetar o Algarve.
De salientar também aqueles aguaceiros fracos no Sotavento. 





Pelo Sul os acumulados são estes neste momento: 
- Ponte de Sor: 9,8 mm
- Ulme: 26 mm
- Arraiolos: 6,6 mm
- Montemor-o-Novo: 4,6 mm
- Estremoz: 3,0 mm
- Redondo: 1,8 mm
- Alvito: 8 mm
- Vidigueira: 4,5 mm
- Cercal: 5,7 mm
- São Teotónio: 5,9 mm
- Aljezur: 2,0 mm
- Monchique: 8,4 mm
- Bensafrim: 5,3 mm
- Portimão: 2,6 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 7 mm
- Tavira: 2,5 mm


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2020 às 19:56)

Depois de estar o dia inteiro a ver tudo passar, finalmente cai uma valente chuvada! 
Praticamente no final, tinha de vir algo para compensar!!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pelo Alentejo, neste momento, temos umas quantas linhas de instabilidade que seguem para nordeste. Outra linha deverá afetar o Algarve.
> De salientar também aqueles aguaceiros fracos no Sotavento.
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda transbordam as barragens com tanta chuva! 
Pingo a pingo enche a barragem a albufeira...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2020 às 20:13)

Chove bem por Faro! À uns 20 min que cai certinha. Pelo radar ia jurar que se ía esfumar tudo. Está uma corrente muito húmida de sul!


----------



## MikeCT (5 Abr 2020 às 20:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Chove bem por Faro! À uns 20 min que cai certinha. Pelo radar ia jurar que se ía esfumar tudo. Está uma corrente muito húmida de sul!



Sim, 0,6mm esta manhã e agora cairam mais 6,8mm.. total 7,4mm hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 22:10)

A frente oclusa, apesar de parecer relativamente dissipada, na realidade está bem ativa, fruto da humidade relativa elevada e do "encravamento" feito pelo anticiclone no Mediterrâneo. 

Neste momento temos acumulados interessantes pelo Algarve. Tavira acumulou bem na última hora, tendo neste momento quase 5 mm (há umas horas tinha 1 mm). 

Na serra, os acumulados são bem maiores, tal como o previsto. Em Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, o acumulado na estação NETATMO segue quase nos 20 mm. Suponho que hajam locais na Serra com acumulados ainda maiores, nós simplesmente não sabemos... 

No Alentejo, os acumulados também são interessantes. Certas zonas a leste de Évora já seguem com mais de 10 mm, e outras a oeste com mais de 15 mm. 

Entretanto, nas imagens de satélite, já se vê a "mancha" que trará chuva amanhã. Esperemos que chova também no Algarve e que os modelos estejam errados...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 15:20)

Boas,
Acumulados de ontem dentro do previsto:
Netatmo: *9mm*
Portalegre: *6.5mm*
Elvas: *4.3mm*
Campo Maior: *5.2mm*

Aqui o acumulado deve ter excedido os 10mm porque choveu bastante durante algum tempo com a passagem daquela pequena linha. O acumulado registado pela netatmo aproxima-se daquilo que refiro, pois quando a mesma atravessou o local onde está a estação, já estava mais dissipada.

Hoje, vai chegando mais alguma chuva sendo que a célula que está neste momento a passar a norte daqui até tem bom aspeto. Por aqui, caíram apenas uns pingos.
*17,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 16:04)

Hoje a chuva tem passado um pouco ao lado do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. No entanto, está prevista chuva no Sul a partir das sete e durante a madrugada. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

Tudo a passar rés-vés de Évora, fogo...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2020 às 17:25)

Chove bem neste momento, pelo radar deve ser para continuar, bem melhor que ontem.


----------



## Smota (6 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, 16C e chuva fraca por aqui. A ficar mais forte agora


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Tudo a passar rés-vés de Évora, fogo...


Também não se safam é aguardar mais um pouco, que se as coisas se mantiverem assim pode ser que levem com uma boa molha... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

Chove bem por aqui já há bastante tempo. *14.5mm* na netatmo até ao momento.

Não estava à espera de tanta chuva hoje!


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Abr 2020 às 18:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje a chuva tem passado um pouco ao lado do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. No entanto, está prevista chuva no Sul a partir das sete e durante a madrugada. Veremos o que acontece...


Mas nao é para o Baixo Alentejo.  Vai continuar tudo acima de Évora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 19:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mas nao é para o Baixo Alentejo.  Vai continuar tudo acima de Évora


Por acaso até está previsto chuva aí para Serpa durante esta noite e madrugada. A ver se levam com alguma coisa...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 19:07)

Valente trovão!  Disto é que não estava mesmo nada à espera. 

EDIT (19:09h): Carga de água descomunal


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2020 às 19:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Valente trovão!  Disto é que não estava mesmo nada à espera.
> 
> EDIT (19:09h): Carga de água descomunal


Já ouvi 2 trovões dessa célula, vai direita para aí.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 19:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já ouvi 2 trovões dessa célula, vai direita para aí.


Acertou mesmo em cheio, valente carga de água que aqui caiu.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 19:39)

Continua a cair com força, impressionante a quantidade de água que tem estado a cair aqui. 

Já coloco vídeos de quando passou a trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

Bem, a média de Abril aqui por Arronches deve ter sido feita neste momento.  Não esperava que chovesse tanto hoje e muito menos que houvesse trovoada, a meteorologia no seu melhor!  Deve ter rendido cerca de 40mm ou até mais.
Cá deixo os registos:
1º Momento de chuva bastante forte
Aqui, não apanhei o relâmpago porque estava a gravar o chão.  Foi motivo também de os vizinhos assistirem, já não chovia desta forma há bastante tempo.
Após esta descarga, voltou a descarregar ainda com mais força e persistiu algum tempo.

Ouvi 3 trovões (dois deles nos vídeos) e cá estão:










*25.7mm *na netatmo, que também levou com ecos mais intensos.

Nas estações do MeteoAlentejo, Portalegre segue com *10mm* e Campo Maior com *12mm*.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

Aguaceiros moderados intermitentes desde as 20h em Évora. Cai agora mesmo um aguaceiro mais forte.

Bela noite.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2020 às 23:01)

Ainda chove de forma moderada!  *32.1mm* acumulados na netatmo até ao momento.

Aqui deve superar os 50mm. Já vi alguns vídeos de ribeiros a transbordar, bem como campos a correr água por todo o lado aqui nas redondezas devido à trovoada, mas infelizmente são privados.
Outros acumulados, até ao momento:
Portalegre: *11.7mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *15.9mm*
Elvas: *30.9mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *14.6mm
*
Netatmo já nos* 51.1mm *mensais.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2020 às 23:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados intermitentes desde as 20h em Évora. Cai agora mesmo um aguaceiro mais forte.
> 
> Bela noite.


Ainda bem, tal como dizia... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui, uma boa noite para dormir.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 23:31)

Como já estava previsto, parece que se está a formar uma suposta "frente oculta" que segue para nordeste e deverá afetar o Barlavento Algarvio e o Baixo Alentejo nesta madrugada.  

Curioso que, devido ao facto de permanecer um anticiclone no Mediterrâneo, a humidade é praticamente toda empurrada e compactada já em terra, produzindo acumulados interessantes. Coisa interessante, já que nos últimos meses estávamos habituados às típicas frentes que se desfaziam antes de chegarem à costa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Abr 2020 às 00:07)

Chegou há 8min aqui à minha zona e cai moderadamente! Mais uma boa rega


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 02:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como já estava previsto, parece que se está a formar uma suposta "frente oculta"


Sim, a frente fria, mas muito fraquinha, principalmente nas zonas do costume. 





O pequeno núcleo depressionário tem estado o dia todo ao largo do Litoral Norte.

Chove bem neste momento por aqui e a temperatura desceu ligeiramente, tal como na estação netatmo. Desde a meia noite que não mexia.

*14,3ºC *e 100% hr.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Abr 2020 às 10:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, a frente fria, mas muito fraquinha, principalmente nas zonas do costume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom, parece ser que esse pequeno núcleo depressionário, com bons níveis de instabilidade na vertente sul e movimentação SO-NE, foi uma agradável surpresa para a nossa região. Portalegre acumulou 30,9 mm desde as 14 h de ontem e todos os cursos de água estavam bem alimentados, sendo considerável a mudança de ontem para hoje.
Uma maravilha para a reposição dos níveis das albufeiras, pois não sabemos como virá o Verão. Um breve off-topic: espero, ao contrário dos últimos Verões, que este seja bem quente. A razão é simples: depois de vários meses fechado em casa ou no trabalho, quero passar três meses na rua, com o belo desporto de "esplanar" ao longo de muitas e muitas noites do estio


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2020 às 11:17)

Boas, 13.8mm por aqui e continua a chuviscar. Nada mau! Ontem 18.4mm.


----------



## frederico (7 Abr 2020 às 11:23)

A minha família disse-me que tem estado a chuviscar no sotavento. As estações do IPMA mostram de facto alguma acumulação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2020 às 12:36)

frederico disse:


> A minha família disse-me que tem estado a chuviscar no sotavento. As estações do IPMA mostram de facto alguma acumulação.


Até nem foi uma noite nada má pelo Sul. Os acumulados foram algo significativos um pouco por toda a Região Sul... 
Inclusive choveu muito mais que o previsto no Sotavento Algarvio. 

- Montemor-o-Novo: 10,4 mm
- Arraiolos: 11,7 mm
- Estremoz: 16,3 mm
- Santa Eulália: 11,1 mm
- Olivença: 11,1 mm
- Redondo: 9,6 mm
- Cheles: 7,4 mm
- Alvito: 6,8 mm
- Vidigueira: 9,6 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 3,7 mm
- Vales Mortos: 5,8 mm
- Cercal: 3,6 mm
- São Teotónio: 4,2 mm
- Aljezur: 3,8 mm
- Marmelete: 12,5 mm
- Vila do Bispo: 5,6 mm
- Ferragudo: 3,2 mm
- Carvoeiro: 4,6 mm
- Tôr: 11,5 mm
- Almancil: 5,8 mm
- Faro: 4,3 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 9,3 mm
- Tavira: 4,4 mm

Entretanto parece que continua a chover no Sotavento, pelas imagens de radar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2020 às 12:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom, parece ser que esse pequeno núcleo depressionário, com bons níveis de instabilidade na vertente sul e movimentação SO-NE, foi uma agradável surpresa para a nossa região. Portalegre acumulou 30,9 mm desde as 14 h de ontem e todos os cursos de água estavam bem alimentados, sendo considerável a mudança de ontem para hoje.
> Uma maravilha para a reposição dos níveis das albufeiras, pois não sabemos como virá o Verão. *Um breve off-topic: espero, ao contrário dos últimos Verões, que este seja bem quente. A razão é simples: depois de vários meses fechado em casa ou no trabalho, quero passar três meses na rua, com o belo desporto de "esplanar" ao longo de muitas e muitas noites do estio *



Tem calma, não vá o corona gostar também de ver as vistas no Verão  e depois temos que estar fechados em casa tipo sauna.  

Por aqui, tem chuviscado e acumulou cerca de 2 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Abr 2020 às 12:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> depois temos que estar fechados em casa tipo sauna



Logo tu, que vives no Algarve, tens sauna em casa e na rua...  O Corona não gosta das vistas do Verão, até porque nós bebemos Sagres  

Por Arronches, um pouco de azul entre muitas nuvens, vento fraco e temperatura muito agradável. O descanso da tempestade, pois choveu durante umas 16 horas sem parar.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Logo tu, que vives no Algarve, tens sauna em casa e na rua...  O Corona não gosta das vistas do Verão, até porque nós bebemos Sagres
> 
> Por Arronches, um pouco de azul entre muitas nuvens, vento fraco e temperatura muito agradável. O descanso da tempestade, pois choveu durante umas 16 horas sem parar.


Em Portalegre, se não houver corrente de Noroeste, a sauna em casa e na rua chega a ser pior.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 13:49)

Boas,
Noite de chuva, que excelente rega! 
Acumulados: 
Portalegre: *10.3mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *15.6mm*
Netatmo: *11.1mm*
Elvas:* 10.7mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *9mm*

*62.4mm* mensais na netatmo e o total anual vai em *185.2mm*. No ano passado por esta altura ia perto dos 110mm. Tirando fevereiro, este ano os meses têm tido mais precipitação. 

Muitas nuvens neste momento, mas de vez em quando o sol espreita. *18,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Abr 2020 às 15:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Em Portalegre, se não houver corrente de Noroeste, a sauna em casa e na rua chega a ser pior.



É pá, não precisavas de lhe dizer... Só eu sei o que cá sofro... Mas, também este ano, são 3 meses de esplanada, nem que seja no lago do Tarro


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2020 às 16:59)

Tempo húmido e enfanhonho mas a temperatura está muito agradável! Quem anda de casaco com este tempo está "morto" certamente
De resto alguma chuva durante a noite/inicío da nanhã passando a aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos esporádicos ao longo do dia. Os solos estão muito pesados o que indica que os níveis de humidade dos mesmos subiram bastante 
Faltam agora umas boas chuvadas para haver recuperação dos níveis freáticos/barragens (os meus poços de referência ainda estão lá no fundo...)
Vamos ver senão morremos na praia...para já parece que podemos ter mais alguma chuva a médio/longo prazo


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 19:29)

Boas,
Tarde bem amena com muitas nuvens e sol. Rio Caia com um belo caudal!





















__________
Máxima de *20,6ºC*

Neste momento, *17,9ºC*.


----------



## comentador (7 Abr 2020 às 21:52)

Boa noite!

Agora é que o "Inverno" chegou ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Desde o dia 20 de Março temos tido alguns dias de chuva abençoada e que fazia tanta falta. Para as barragens e toalhas freáticas vale zero (ainda), mas para as searas, pastagens e outras culturas é OURO.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Abr 2020 às 22:20)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Agora é que o "Inverno" chegou ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Desde o dia 20 de Março temos tido alguns dias de chuva abençoada e que fazia tanta falta. Para as barragens e toalhas freáticas vale zero (ainda), mas para as searas, pastagens e outras culturas é OURO.


Como?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Abr 2020 às 23:04)

Boas 
As barragens aqui no sul estão em Franca recuperação com estas últimas chuvas, pelo que no final deste mês poderemos ter um bom alívio em algumas dessas barragens!
Nomeadamente Beliche em 6 dias já aumentou cerca 0.22 metros na sua capacidade. É pouco mas como existe escorrimento e expectável que assim continue pelo menos por mais uns 10 dias!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Abr 2020 às 00:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> As barragens aqui no sul estão em Franca recuperação com estas últimas chuvas, pelo que no final deste mês poderemos ter um bom alívio em algumas dessas barragens!
> Nomeadamente Beliche em 6 dias já aumentou cerca 0.22 metros na sua capacidade. É pouco mas como existe escorrimento e expectável que assim continue pelo menos por mais uns 10 dias!!


Pois aqui está tudo na mesma.  Apenas tivemos um dia de chuva digna desse nome


----------



## efcm (8 Abr 2020 às 01:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> As barragens aqui no sul estão em Franca recuperação com estas últimas chuvas, pelo que no final deste mês poderemos ter um bom alívio em algumas dessas barragens!
> Nomeadamente Beliche em 6 dias já aumentou cerca 0.22 metros na sua capacidade. É pouco mas como existe escorrimento e expectável que assim continue pelo menos por mais uns 10 dias!!



Onde se pode consultar esses dados sobre a barragem de Beliche o sinrh não mostra dados diários dessa barragem


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Abr 2020 às 08:40)

efcm disse:


> Onde se pode consultar esses dados sobre a barragem de Beliche o sinrh não mostra dados diários dessa barragem



Não tens dados diários, só mensais

https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=30L/01A


----------



## JCARL (8 Abr 2020 às 10:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não tens dados diários, só mensais
> 
> https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=30L/01A


https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.p...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=1627758894


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2020 às 11:33)

Hoje segue nublado por nuvens altas mas a deixar passar bastante radiação e abafafo. Um bom dia Primaveril com os pássaros a cantar lá fora!
Quanto ao resto ainda é cedo para festas...Efetivamente estamos muito melhor que o ano passado a nível de humidade nos solos. Neste momento tenho o arvoredo a recuperar bem e até apetece trabalhar na agricultura, plantar árvores, sementeiras, etc, no entanto, ainda não tenho água para o Verão, o ano passado tinha...O mesmo para muitas barragens que nem sequer se aproximam dos valores do ano passado(apenas Odelouca permite respirar de alívio).
Para mim a situação ideal/idealíssima era uma cut-off tipo Maio 2017! Vamos ver, neste momento tudo é possível...


----------



## comentador (8 Abr 2020 às 13:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Como?





RedeMeteo disse:


> Como?



Como??!!! Simples!!! Com a Chuva dos últimos dias!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Abr 2020 às 14:01)

comentador disse:


> Como??!!! Simples!!! Com a Chuva dos últimos dias!!



As pessoas não sabem é o que é uma toalha freatica!


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Abr 2020 às 16:48)

comentador disse:


> Como??!!! Simples!!! Com a Chuva dos últimos dias!!


Apenas houve 1 ou 2 dias de chuva de jeito no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2020 às 17:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Apenas houve 1 ou 2 dias de chuva de jeito no Baixo Alentejo


E daí? Os acumulados no Baixo Alentejo (sobretudo em zonas mais interiores) em março foram quase 1,5 vezes superiores ao normal. Óbvio que, depois dum período de estio de 2 meses, ter 60 mm ou mais em duas semanas é fantástico...


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Abr 2020 às 18:30)

Céu em Portalegre há uma hora atrás


----------



## comentador (8 Abr 2020 às 21:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Apenas houve 1 ou 2 dias de chuva de jeito no Baixo Alentejo



Refiro-me desde o dia 20 de Março, altura em que começou a chover com jeito no Baixo Alentejo. E desde esse dia foram 6 dias com chuva abençoada. Desde esse dia até hoje,  Alvalade do Sado acumulou mais de 60 mm. A prova está nos campos, a partir do dia 20 de Março o panorama mudou radicalmente, o crescimento das searas, mais verdes e viçosas já tapam os terrenos que iam ficando com erva seca. Para as barragens e toalhas freáticas é insuficiente, pois precisaria de chover muito mais, mas para a vegetação é excelente.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Bela manhã de chuva, um pouco mais intensa na última meia hora! É um gosto vê-la cair assim!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

Chuva fraca mas persistente, 6mm para já.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 13:09)

No Algarve até agora caiu menos de 1 mm na maior parte da costa. Mesmo assim, na maior parte dos locais, até foi acima do que estava previsto por certos modelos (que nem sequer previam uma gota).


----------



## comentador (9 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, manhã de chuva em Alvalade do Sado, acumulou 6,5 mm. As previsões apontam para chuva nos próximos tempos.....


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Abr 2020 às 14:13)

Por Cuba ainda chove, muito bom. Quase sem vento e com intensidade moderada e regular, dá gosto ver. 5.3mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

Já parou de chover, e não deve chover mais hoje... 8,3mm dentro do previsto.
62mm mensais.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2020 às 15:06)

Boas,
Manhã toda com chuva fraca/moderada, mais uma boa rega. 
Acumulados dentro do previsto:
Portalegre: *8.2mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *8.7mm*
Netatmo: *8.7mm*
Elvas: *8.9mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *6.6mm

71.1mm* mensais na netatmo. Tendo em conta que a média 71-2000 para Portalegre é de 78mm, já está acima da média porque aqui nas zonas mais baixas é sempre inferior.
*193.9mm* anuais. Até ao momento, ao comparar com o ano passado, todos os meses têm tido mais precipitação excepto fevereiro. É de referir que 2019 só ultrapassou a barreira dos 200mm nesta estação em outubro,  foi mesmo um ano péssimo. 

Ambiente agradável com *16,1ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 15:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No Algarve até agora caiu menos de 1 mm na maior parte da costa.


Aqui estão os acumulados registados nesta manhã, no Algarve: 
- Marmelete: 1,9 mm
- Bensafrim: 0,7 mm
- Portimão: 0,6 mm 
- Ferragudo: 0,5 mm
- Almancil: 1,6 mm
- Faro: 0,8 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 0,3 mm
- Alportel: 1,6 mm
- Tavira: 1,2 mm
- Villablanca: 1,6 mm

O acumulado mensal deve rondar os 15 mm na costa e, na serra, deverá andar nos 40 mm ou mais. A média anda entre os 40 mm na costa e os 80 mm (???) na serra. Se a chuva que estiver prevista na próxima semana cair, a média será ultrapassada nuns quantos pontos do Algarve. Será o segundo mês consecutivo em que isso acontece.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Abr 2020 às 16:48)

Dia inteiro de chuva mas fraca...
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já parou de chover, e não deve chover mais hoje... 8,3mm dentro do previsto.
> 62mm mensais.


Ainda vai chuviscando.


----------



## talingas (9 Abr 2020 às 17:53)

Por aqui também continua a chover já há um bom bocado. Já passei os 11mm. Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2020 às 18:56)

Cenário atual.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Abr 2020 às 22:29)

Boas,
Ainda choveu de forma fraca à tarde durante quase 2 horas. O Rio Caia mantém o excelente caudal que as fotos que publiquei há 2 dias mostram, o que é muito bom e a julgar pelas previsões, para a semana vem mais chuva. A Páscoa poderá ser barulhenta, mas por parte da natureza! 
Até poderá vir a ser um abril bem chuvoso e pode ser que barragem chegue aos 50%, veremos!

Acumulados de hoje entre os 9 e os 11mm.

Neste momento, algum nevoeiro e temperatura bem agradável. *14,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2020 às 11:17)

10.0mm na minha estação ontem, nada mau ainda assim.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

Boas,
Excelente dia de primavera com alguma convecção dispersa. *20,2ºC *atuais.






Situação atual do radar bem próxima do que o ARPEGE previa para esta altura do dia, com algumas células de fraca intensidade no vale do Guadiana a sul daqui.

Netatmo com *5.1mm* acumulados devido a essas células.


----------



## vamm (10 Abr 2020 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui um dia bem quentinho e neste momento a O/NO/N/NE praticamente limpo





A E/SE/S a ficar muito escuro


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2020 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,
Tarde soalheira, nos próximos dias haverá possibilidade de algumas instabilidade, como sempre é lotaria.
A Primavera.


----------



## frederico (10 Abr 2020 às 22:22)

Amanhã à tarde poderemos ter um bom evento primaveril nas regiões junto à fronteira. Poderá ser um bom evento no interior alentejano e serra algarvia mas os modelos discordam entre si, alguns colocam a precipitação mais para Espanha, como o GFS, outros apostam mais no interior Sul de Portugal, como o CEPPM.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2020 às 22:30)

frederico disse:


> Amanhã à tarde poderemos ter um bom evento primaveril nas regiões junto à fronteira. Poderá ser um bom evento no interior alentejano e serra algarvia mas os modelos discordam entre si, alguns colocam a precipitação mais para Espanha, como o GFS, outros apostam mais no interior Sul de Portugal, como o CEPPM.


Creio que Domingo haverão melhores condições de instabilidade, mas veremos, pois são situações imprevisíveis.
Edit: Sim, amanhã já poderá haver algo, precipitação prevista por vários modelos


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

frederico disse:


> Amanhã à tarde poderemos ter um bom evento primaveril nas regiões junto à fronteira. Poderá ser um bom evento no interior alentejano e serra algarvia mas os modelos discordam entre si, alguns colocam a precipitação mais para Espanha, como o GFS, outros apostam mais no interior Sul de Portugal, como o CEPPM.


Na saída das 18z também já abrange todo o interior alentejano. 





Amanhã veremos, pois já se sabe como são estas situações. No entanto, acho que há modelos melhores para acompanhar nesta situações, como é o caso do ARPEGE. 
__________

Por cá, uma noite calma onde só se ouvem os grilos.  *12,7ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2020 às 23:35)

Amanhã, é mais no interior alentejano, no Algarve será mais no eixo LouléMonchique. Domingo, a instabilidade prevista será mais nas regiões do Norte e Centro (interior) e menos no Sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2020 às 11:18)

Boas. Possibilidade de trovoada por aqui hoje e amanhã, vamos ver a quem calha a lotaria... Aposto mais em amanhã.  

Sigo com 18.0ºC e vento fraco de Sul, imenso nevoeiro durante a madrugada e manhã com mínima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## efcm (11 Abr 2020 às 14:10)

Pela análise do site do IPMA desde dia 1 que choveu todos os dias na região sul.

Uns dias mais uns dias menos mas toda a chuva é bem vinda.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2020 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,
Muito nevoeiro de madrugada e manhã com uma mínima de *9,9ºC*. 
Neste momento, nuvens altas e torres por todo o lado, vamos ver no que dá. Temperatura amena e o sol queima bem,  típico "sol de trovoada" portanto. 

*22,3ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2020 às 14:32)

Entretanto parece que já há umas quantas trovoadas a surgir entre Mourão e a Amareleja, com um eco vermelho mesmo ali na Granja. Alguém na zona para reportar?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Chove com intensidade em Mourão e Amareleja
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-amareleja/
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mourao/dados-tempo-real-mourao-2/
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-mourao/
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-amareleja/


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

O radar do IPMA mostra bem.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

Céu bastante escuro para SE/S/SW


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Abr 2020 às 16:31)

Trovoada em Évora. Já choveu bem durante uns 20 minutos!


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 16:55)

À pouco a coisa estava bem mais serena do que parece agora...
Panorama no quadrante N






A Sul qualquer coisa a desenvolver-se





A Oeste uma torrezinha


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

Escuridão tremenda a sudoeste e ouvem-se trovões.
Parece estar a formar-se algo a Nordeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2020 às 17:02)

Pelo Interior Alentejano a coisa continua algo medonha...





Curiosamente, os modelos previam mais trovoadas pelo interior espanhol, mas pelo radar (IPMA e AEMET) parece que não há quase nada do lado de lá da fronteira (apenas uma célula a sudoeste de Cáceres).  

Contudo, o dia tem sido uma autêntica rega em boa parte do Alentejo. Na rede NETATMO, a estação do Redondo acumula 21,2 mm. 
Aqui estão os acumulados de algumas estações WUNDERGROUND:
- Redondo (centro): 23,5 mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 4,3 mm
- Herdade da Bemposta: 2,8 mm

Infelizmente, não tenho mais dados das zonas mais afetadas até agora, mas diria que há zonas onde já se acumularam 30 mm ou mais.


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Começa a chover por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2020 às 17:13)

Vista para Sul.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (11 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Pelo radar vejo que estou a ser cercado pela trovoada  para já aqui por Cuba apenas pingas grossas e 0.3mm. Trovões moderados mas bem audíveis alguns.
Edit: onde me encontro é no concelho de Cuba mas geograficamente entre as povoações de Alvito e Cuba - isto porque me parece ter chovido bastante em Cuba...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2020 às 17:20)

Já ouço trovões abafados nessa direção... Mas não deve chegar cá.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2020 às 17:25)

Ouço trovões do lado de Espanha.


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Célula de Ferreira?! Talvez... a N
Trovões audiveis





Formação super interessante aqui perto...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Uma célula está a passar rés-ves, mas é com cada relâmpago e trovão 
Entretanto, também já ouço trovões de uma célula que está a leste


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 17:29)

N/NE muitas torres


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2020 às 17:31)

@joralentejano Há aí qualquer coisa mesmo ao lado


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2020 às 17:42)

Escuro para leste e continuam a ouvir-se alguns trovões.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: cada vez mais escuro:


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 17:48)

Visto daqui... está majestoso!


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 17:57)

Mesmo aqui ao lado, a Oeste, acabou de rebentar uma pipoca


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Abr 2020 às 18:09)

Cenário atual em Serpa na direção de Beja
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-serpa/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2020 às 18:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Cenário atual em Serpa na direção de Beja
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-serpa/



@RedeMeteo, vamos parar um bocadinho para pensar, sim? De que vale meteres o link para a webcam se daqui a 5 minutos a imagem já vai ser diferente?

Vamos lá ser adultos, chega de fazer publicidade ao teu site e vamos ser úteis para quem lê este tópico sff. Esses posts assim são só inúteis, e como tal posts inúteis já sabes de certeza que são eliminados pois não trazem nada de novo ao fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2020 às 18:24)

Tal como esperava aqui pela cidade apenas já "cadáveres", nem chove. Se bem que ali para ESE e em Espanha está


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 19:00)

Wow!


----------



## vamm (11 Abr 2020 às 19:13)

Downburst? Parece mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Abr 2020 às 19:32)

Que bom aspecto  Pessoal do Alto-Alentejo, onde andam essas fotografias ?






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2020 às 19:36)

Acumulados neste momento pelo Alentejo e interior algarvio (rede NETATMO): 
- Arraiolos: 9,2 mm
- Redondo: 30,5 mm
- Estremoz: 17,8 mm
- Olivença: 3,7 mm
- Santa Eulália: 2,5 mm
- Cheles: 3,3 mm
- Vidigueira: 4,2 mm
- Alvito: 0,4 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 2,1 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 1,9 mm

Mais uma boa rega, e parece que ainda não terminou!


----------



## Smota (11 Abr 2020 às 20:05)

Por aqui tudo ao lado. Boa Páscoa 





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Abr 2020 às 20:28)

Boas,
Tenho de sair para auxiliar os trabalhos na propriedade, mas fui acompanhando o desenvolvimento das células. Passou rés-vés, tal como referi, mas deu para animar e até deu jeito passar ao lado. 
Cá deixo então os registos. Na Serra de S. Mamede, no mesmo local onde surgiu aquela célula forte, esteve várias horas a tentar desenvolver-se algo. 




Para Sul iam-se desenvolvendo várias células...












Lá começaram a surgir os relâmpagos e os trovões...




Para E/NE, lá se ia desenvolvendo também qualquer coisa que depois deu origem àquela boa célula na fronteira.





@SpiderVV cá está a dita que esteve mesmo aqui ao lado. 




Ainda tive à espera que surgisse dali algo, pois andou a rodar, mas o eco vermelho depois perdeu intensidade.




Imagem de Radar do momento:





Entretanto, há 2 horas que chove de forma fraca devido aos restos das células sendo que na última hora tem estado a cair moderada. Mais uma rega!
Tímido Arco-íris...









*4.1mm* acumulados na netatmo e *80.4mm* mensais. Água por aqui neste momento, é coisa que não falta.  Com as previsões para a próxima semana, deve passar dos 100mm.

A máxima foi de *23,1ºC*.

Entretanto com as células próximas, foi-se notando a descida de temperatura. *15,5ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2020 às 20:57)

Alguns raios a norte daqui... de resto tudo ao lado.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tenho de sair para auxiliar os trabalhos na propriedade, mas fui acompanhando o desenvolvimento das células. Passou rés-vés, tal como referi, mas deu para animar e até deu jeito passar ao lado.
> Cá deixo então os registos. Na Serra de S. Mamede, no mesmo local onde surgiu aquela célula forte, esteve várias horas a tentar desenvolver-se algo.
> 
> ...


Prendinhas de Páscoa?  Belíssimos registos Jorge!  Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

Há 10 minutos observei pelo menos 2 a 3 relampagos, provenientes da instabilidade que tem estado alojada na zona do Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 12:14)

O dia começou com nevoeiro e há coisa de 1h30 começou a limpar e agora está um sol abrasador!
Vamos a ver o que o dia nos reserva...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2020 às 12:46)

Boas, acabo de ouvir um trovão por aqui. Chove em volta... 17.9ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 13:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, acabo de ouvir um trovão por aqui. Chove em volta... 17.9ºC.


Aqui também já ouvi uns trovões dessa célula a sul.
Edit: Mais um


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 13:02)

Triângulo Portalegre- Monforte- Arronches com trovoada agora mesmo, células em desenvolvimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2020 às 13:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui também já ouvi uns trovões dessa célula a sul.
> Edit: Mais um


Vamos ver se é desta, mas por agora parece manter-se um pouco a sul, ao menos é mais perto que ontem. 

Já choveu fraco, e vejo várias cortinas aqui perto, 17.3ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 13:05)

Células em desenvolvimento em Redondo e a caminho de Viana do Alentejo. Deslocamento das células para Sul.
Fiquem atentos, o que me preocupa hoje são as inundações repentinas e granizo.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 13:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Prendinhas de Páscoa?  Belíssimos registos Jorge!  Obrigado


Sem dúvida, bem se anunciava que a Páscoa ia ser barulhenta por parte da natureza.  Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 13:19)

Boas,
Como já é do vosso conhecimento, aqui passa sempre tudo ao lado.  As células estão a uma distância bastante escassa de mim, mas só se expandem para o lado contrário. 
Esta, vai-se expandindo para sul:







Esta outra desenvolver-se a E/SE. Vai pingando e pode ser que se desenvolva algo mais significativo aqui por cima. 
*19,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 13:29)

Por aqui, o dia segue excelente! 
A Norte tudo tranquilo...





E estranho a Sul


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

O céu em Évora já está a começar a fechar e já ouvi roncos ao longe! A tarde promete!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 14:13)

Boa chuva nos últimos 30/40 minutos, mas sem trovoada.
Entretanto, a célula já se vai dissipando. Cenário há uns minutos. Na parte do céu azul nota-se a chuva a brilhar 




restos da célula que tem estado a dar a precipitação por aqui e outra que está a Leste de Campo Maior, do lado direito:





*17,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:14)

Pelas imagens satélite acho que é oportuno dizer que se está a formar uma linha de instabilidade entre Alcácer do Sal e Cáceres(Espanha). Claramente visivel no radar essa formação.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2020 às 14:24)

Bem, por aqui morreu tudo. Next.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

Trovoada a Este/Nordeste de Campo Maior


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 14:38)

A zona de Campo Maior e Elvas vai levar com umas boas trovoadas, provavelmente





Direção C. Maior:


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:39)

Trovoada agora a Noroeste de Redondo e a Sul de Evoramonte.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:44)

Agora mesmo, a Área de Évora está com trovoada em todos os sentidos menos a Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 14:59)

Alerta amarelo segundo o AEMET, queda de granizo 

O IPMA Portugal, não lança avisos . Eu estou neste momento a ajudar a população, estes avisos são importantes transmitir às pessoas e não podem ser ocultados. Espanha a trabalhar bem neste momento,


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 15:05)

Vão-se ouvindo uns roncos abafados porque está longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 15:13)

Imagens da atividade elétrica de agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:00)

A sul de Alcácer do Sal, em Grândola


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 16:03)

No interior Algarvio também há trovoada e chuva.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2020 às 16:05)

De Arraiolos para Évora:


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 16:47)

Esta pequena célula ainda deus uns trovões de manhã, a tarde segue tranquila, e já não espero mais nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 17:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alerta amarelo segundo o AEMET, queda de granizo
> 
> O IPMA Portugal, não lança avisos . Eu estou neste momento a ajudar a população, estes avisos são importantes transmitir às pessoas e não podem ser ocultados. Espanha a trabalhar bem neste momento,


O IPMA nos últimos tempos praticamente não tem colocado avisos, provavelmente devido à falta de pessoal nessa área... 
Entretanto algumas estações meteorológicas já acumulam precipitação, como é o caso da estação de São Bartolomeu de Messines ou da estação de Alvito.


----------



## pax_julia (12 Abr 2020 às 17:29)

Por Beja aguaceiros axompanhados de um extraordinário aparato elétrico. Trovões seguidos sem intervalo. Abafado 20°C


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 17:44)

Mais uns trovões há pouco e umas pingas bem grossas.


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 17:51)

Estava em aproximação, do lado de Aljustrel, mas parece seguir para Castro Verde ?! Talvez...





Neste momento, grande chuvada! Com pingas bem gradas de uma célula que apareceu aqui


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 17:54)

Grande estoiro que acabou de cair aqui ao pé


----------



## Tonton (12 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Évora*
Amarelo *Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanahados de trovoada.
Válido entre *2020-04-12 17:00:00* e *2020-04-12 20:00:00 (hora UTC)*

*Beja*
Amarelo *Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanahados de trovoada.
Válido entre *2020-04-12 17:00:00* e *2020-04-12 20:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 17:59)

Muita chuva, granizo, vento e trovões!


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 18:05)

Do tamanho de ervilhas...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2020 às 18:13)

Agora na Serra de São Mamede é que se deve estar bem


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 18:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Agora na Serra de São Mamede é que se deve estar bem


Pois, situações localizadas, aqui apenas caíram umas pingas bem grossas durante uns minutos, mas uns kms acima uma granizada, eu ouvia daqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Abr 2020 às 18:17)

Évora bem cercada, mas as células parecem imóveis.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 18:59)

Alcácer do Sal está com trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:17)

Gigantes Células no Alentejo


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:20)

Intensificou-se a célula de Grândola- Alcácer do Sal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2020 às 19:20)

Grande saraivada por Aljustrel!


----------



## vamm (12 Abr 2020 às 19:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grande saraivada por Aljustrel!


É o resultado da “shelf cloud” que publiquei aqui antes e que disse que poderia ser na zona de Aljustrel.

Por aqui já tinha acalmado, era só chuva moderada/fraca, mas parece que vem mais uma célula a caminho... continuando assim a trovoada e a chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 21:08)

Boas,
Tarde amena e com algumas células a rondar. Apesar de não ter havido uma trovoada mesmo aqui por cima, ainda deu para obter uns bons registos com este evento.
Aquele aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço ainda regou bem devendo ter rendido uns 4/5mm e pelos vistos ao longo desta semana deverá chover bem.
Cá deixo então uns registos de hoje. A célula que esteve em S. Mamede:








Uma pipoca que surgiu a Norte de Cáceres mais ao final da tarde:




E umas células que surgiram mesmo ao final do dia na zona de Campo Maior e Elvas:









Neste momento, consigo ver o enorme festival elétrico proveniente da célula a Leste de Mérida. *14,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 22:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tarde amena e com algumas células a rondar. Apesar de não ter havido uma trovoada mesmo aqui por cima, ainda deu para obter uns bons registos com este evento.
> Aquele aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço ainda regou bem devendo ter rendido uns 4/5mm e pelos vistos ao longo desta semana deverá chover bem.
> Cá deixo então uns registos de hoje. A célula que esteve em S. Mamede:
> ...


Daqui também consigo ver esses clarões das células em Espanha, apesar de estarem longe.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Abr 2020 às 22:46)

Uma vinha aqui perto, Biquinha.
13°c, e deixei de ver clarões.


----------



## PiasChaser (12 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

Vista da célula que passou por Beja esta tarde...


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2020 às 02:00)

O que mais me alegra é ver esses campos todos verdejantes no Alentejo. Bem disse que ainda ia chover bem, ela tarda mas chega sempre


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2020 às 15:37)

Boas, uns pequenos mammatus há pouco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 15:44)

É pena que hoje não tenha chovido no Alentejo, mas também era o que já estava previsto. A única estação que acumulou precipitação hoje em toda a região do Alentejo foi a estação de Montemor-o-Novo (0,3 mm).  

Contudo, os próximos dias prometem...


----------



## Smota (13 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

Boa tarde. Por aqui céu escuro, 16C e já chove,  mas pouco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2020 às 16:10)

Por aqui também cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 18:52)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que rendeu 0.2mm na netatmo. Tarde com muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva e com temperatura agradável.
Neste momento, avistam-se a células que estão no Baixo Alentejo:




Tímidos Mammatus...





*18,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2020 às 19:46)

Boas,

Parece que finalmente apareceu uma estação num dos sítios mais quentes do país, exactamente naquelas projecções loucas do gfs no Verão, que às vezes infelizmente não era tão loucas como inicialmente pensávamos.

Junto ao Barragem do vale do Gaio, Torrão.
Esta estação vai dar que falar.



forensic anthropologist salary 2016


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

Evolução das células que estão junto à fronteira, a Sul daqui. A que tem crescido aqui mesmo em frente é a que está neste momento já a Norte do Alqueva.




Alguns mammatus na bigorna da célula mais para Leste:













Neste momento:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 20:28)

Relâmpagos constantes


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

Desculpem a qualidade, mas é o que se arranja...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

Eh pá nem sabia que era para haver células...  Confirmo relâmpagos a sudeste.


----------



## fcapelas (13 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É pena que hoje não tenha chovido no Alentejo, mas também era o que já estava previsto. A única estação que acumulou precipitação hoje em toda a região do Alentejo foi a estação de Montemor-o-Novo (0,3 mm).
> 
> Contudo, os próximos dias prometem...


Lamento informar q esta totalmente errado Terrugem Elvas cai uma monumental carga de agua...
E desde 20 Março vão 136mm.....
Pena n ter vindo 20
Dias antes...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Abr 2020 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que rendeu 0.2mm na netatmo. Tarde com muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva e com temperatura agradável.
> Neste momento, avistam-se a células que estão no Baixo Alentejo:
> 
> *18,3ºC* atuais.



Confirmo chuva e trovoada (embora tímida, pelo menos aqui em Moura...) desde as 17h até cerca das 20h! Apenas meia dúzia de trovões longínquos, o melhor foi mesmo a chuva, que sem ser intensa, foi muito "bem caída"! Que venha mais!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

Como sempre fiquei com os restos, mas chove moderado. Ainda deu para apreciar o festival elétrico! 

A netatmo acumulou *11.9mm* em menos de 1 hora e está quase nos 100mm mensais (93.3mm).

*17.6mm* na última hora em Elvas.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Abr 2020 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Como sempre fiquei com os restos, mas chove moderado. Ainda deu para apreciar o festival elétrico!
> 
> A netatmo acumulou *11.9mm* em menos de 1 hora e está quase nos 100mm mensais (93.3mm).
> 
> *17.6mm* na última hora em Elvas.


Elvas já vai com mais de 180% da normal para abril em menos de 13 dias!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2020 às 22:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Elvas já vai com mais de 180% da normal para abril em menos de 13 dias!


Sim, desde dia 5 já acumulou 81.5mm sendo que só me falta contar o valor de dia 1. Deve estar nos 100mm ou perto disso tal como a netatmo. De referir que a média mensal aqui na zona é cerca de 60mm ou nem isso.
A estação que eu tenho como referência desde dia 20 de Março acumulou 146.6mm, o que é fantástico!
Temos tido bons dias de precipitação aqui pelo Alto Alentejo e a prova disso é que qualquer curso de água corre e em alguns locais já há água a brotar. A Barragem tem recuperado bem.
Veremos o que rende esta semana, pelos menos os acumulados previstos são excelentes para uma semana.
_____________

Entretanto, esteve a chover com força, mas já acalmou. Ficou bastante fresquinho, *11,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 23:11)

fcapelas disse:


> Lamento informar q esta totalmente errado Terrugem Elvas cai uma monumental carga de agua...
> E desde 20 Março vão 136mm.....
> Pena n ter vindo 20
> Dias antes...


Comentei demasiado cedo... É o que dá!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Abr 2020 às 23:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, desde dia 5 já acumulou 81.5mm sendo que só me falta contar o valor de dia 1. Deve estar nos 100mm ou perto disso tal como a netatmo. De referir que a média mensal aqui na zona é cerca de 60mm ou nem isso.
> A estação que eu tenho como referência desde dia 20 de Março acumulou 146.6mm, o que é fantástico!
> Temos tido bons dias de precipitação aqui pelo Alto Alentejo e a prova disso é que qualquer curso de água corre e em alguns locais já há água a brotar. A Barragem tem recuperado bem.
> Veremos o que rende esta semana, pelos menos os acumulados previstos são excelentes para uma semana.
> ...


93,8 mm até hoje às 21 UTC, um valor espetacular!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 07:07)

Acumulados já bem significativos pelo Algarve, e apenas estamos no início do evento! 

Até ao momento (07:00), as estações NETATMO no Algarve estavam assim: 
- Albufeira: 10,6 mm
- Almancil: 8,6 mm
- Faro: 12,8 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 16,8 mm
- Alcarias: 29,2 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 19,8 mm

Muito bom!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2020 às 07:42)

Curioso que nas estações do IPMA só Albufeira, Olhão... apresentam algo de significativo... 
São linhas muito curtas que sugiram...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Abr 2020 às 08:57)

Serpa: 9,8mm
Beja: 4,2mm
Mertola: 11,8mm


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Abr 2020 às 09:19)

Cuba 3.3mm até agora


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2020 às 10:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acumulados já bem significativos pelo Algarve, e apenas estamos no início do evento!
> 
> Até ao momento (07:00), as estações NETATMO no Algarve estavam assim:
> - Albufeira: 10,6 mm
> ...



Falei com familiares disseram me que choveu muito na Manta Rota.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 11:34)

Ontem à noite em Elvas.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Abr 2020 às 11:49)

Por Faro (cidade) apenas cairam 2,0mm pouco depois da meia noite.. Hoje tem estado parcialmente nublado e nada de chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:00)

Boas, por aqui, foi um dilúvio cerca de 20 minutos, que renderam 12 mm esta madrugada, o acumulado segue nos 14 mm e sem trovoada. Até mostravam qualquer coisa, mas ficou longe da loucura dos 40 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2020 às 13:00)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) apenas cairam 2,0mm pouco depois da meia noite.. Hoje tem estado parcialmente nublado e nada de chuva.



Curioso que alguém disse que choveu 12 mm.. O que comprovei não ser verdade bem facilmente ao sair à rua. Essa estação bem estar mais pro lado de Olhão.. 
Essas zonas onde choveu foi em faixas bem estreitas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2020 às 13:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Curioso que alguém disse que choveu 12 mm.. O que comprovei não ser verdade bem facilmente ao sair à rua. Essa estação bem estar mais pro lado de Olhão..
> Essas zonas onde choveu foi em faixas bem estreitas!



Por exemplo, esta estação que fica em Belo Romão perto de Moncarapacho, acumulou quase 23 mm.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4


----------



## comentador (14 Abr 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!! Se não viesse ver o fórum até diria que não tinha chovido nada no Algarve (hoje) e interior alentejano(ontem), pois em Alvalade Sado e olhando pelo horizonte apenas se vê nuvens dispersas. Bom pode ser que mais logo compense, pois este mês de Abril até nem tem sido mau para esta zona do Alto Sado, exceptuando as barragens. As previsões prometem durante esta semana chuva com alguma intensidade no Sul do País.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2020 às 14:11)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

A coisa está a compor-se lá para a tardinha/noite... 





Muita instabilidade a formar-se no Sul do País, de forma bastante rápida.
Supostamente, as horas mais "críticas" nas regiões do Sul, de acordo com o ECMWF, seriam as da tarde e noite. Logo veremos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

Serpa soma e segue  ja com 20mm
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-serpa/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

Interessante pelo Alto-Alentejo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2020 às 14:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Serpa soma e segue  ja com 20mm
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-serpa/



É curioso como estes eventos são interessantes: hoje em Moura ainda praticamente não choveu... o que uns míseros 20 e poucos Km podem fazer!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 14:53)

Boas,
Cenário atual:


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 14:59)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 15:00)

Convecção muito forte e organizada para os lados de Sousel, inclusive uma tail (funnel?) cloud. Acabou por ficar mais fininha mas não sei bem se é tail ou funnel. Continua muito negro com raios e relâmpagos a SW.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 15:24)

Célula a Sul/Sudoeste com bastantes descargas. Deve seguir para Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 15:27)

Que grande bomba caiu aqui perto agora! Chove forte a Sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2020 às 15:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que grande bomba caiu aqui perto agora! Chove forte a Sul.


Confirmo! Belo trovão.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 15:42)

@SpiderVV deves visualizar bem a célula que está a Sul/SW aqui de Arronches.

É com cada bomba


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2020 às 15:43)

Belo relâmpago agora e alguns trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

Ouço trovões de novo mas vamos ver se a próxima célula chega ainda mais perto. Sempre difícil elas chegarem aqui mesmo em cima.  15.4ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

Vamos ver o que resta da tarde, neste momento chove fraco e ouço trovões mas a coisa tá complicada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2020 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> @SpiderVV deves visualizar bem a célula que está a Sul/SW aqui de Arronches.
> 
> É com cada bomba



Esse vem em direcção a Portalegre. @SpiderVV acho que vamos ter festa desta tarde noite.
Muitos ecos amarelos e alguns vermelhos na região Sul, principalmente Margem Sul e Alto Alentejo. Esperemos que não deixem estragos com o granizo ou fenómenos extremos...
Em Portalegre cidade chove com intermitência, mas com alguns trovões a ribombar..


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Esse vem em direcção a Portalegre. @SpiderVV acho que vamos ter festa desta tarde noite.
> Muitos ecos amarelos e alguns vermelhos na região Sul, principalmente Margem Sul e Alto Alentejo. Esperemos que não deixem estragos com o granizo ou fenómenos extremos...
> Em Portalegre cidade chove com intermitência, mas com alguns trovões a ribombar..


Yep, se bem que aquela de Arronches deve ir mais para a zona da serra/cidade. Aqui na zona sul da cidade têm passado ao lado e parece-me que essa que vem vai ficar atrás de mim, até já abre o sol . Confirmo os trovões no entanto e já choveu fraco. Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da tarde e possivelmente mesmo a noite.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

Entretanto a SE:






Basicamente estou entre duas células que já se uniram. Chove fraco!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

Que Bomba! Estremeceu tudo


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 16:30)

Chuvada descomunal


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

Ainda choveu razoavelmente uns 5 minutos, agora voltam a ouvir-se trovões a sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2020 às 16:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuvada descomunal


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

@Dias Miguel não tenho grande coisa porque a chuva era tanta que para além de me molhar, enchia a casa de água. 






Depois de acalmar, muita água a correr pela rua. O escoamento que está ali à esquina já estava a querer deitar a água para fora. Se tivesse durado mais tempo, tinha feito das suas.




Muita chuva em pouco tempo...





Trovão monumental há pouco para acabar em grande. 
Temperatura desceu para os *15,5ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

joralentejano disse:


> @Dias Miguel não tenho grande coisa porque a chuva era tanta que para além de me molhar, enchia a casa de água.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Desde que seja chuva sem granizo, tudo bem


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 17:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Desde que seja chuva sem granizo, tudo bem


Verdade! Ainda parecia que estava a cair granizo, pois as gotas eram enormes, mas nem por isso e ainda bem.

Entretanto, o sol já brilha. Talvez mais para a noite volte a animar.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 17:36)

Yep, por aqui parece que a coisa simplesmente acabou. Foi decente enquanto durou.  14.9ºC e vento moderado de leste. 2.6mm


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

Se não me tivessem dito, não dava por nada... parece que choveu bem por volta das 2h da manhã 

Hoje foi um dia de sol e de desfile de nuvens. Depois de almoço, o vento começou a intensificar-se e de vez em quando lá vêm umas rajadas bem fortes. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas por enquanto tudo calmo


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 18:37)

Já viram esta célula, a maneira de ela funcionar, é uma multi celula, com dois nucleos que se juntaram e fortaleceram um ao outro, gerando um núcleo.
Vocês nem precisam de gastar dinheiro em ir ao Estados Unidos fotografar tempestades, aqui em Portugal e na vizinha Espanha tem tudo. As imagens do radar do ipma e o detetor de trovoadas chegam perfeitamente para localizar trovoadas e células.


----------



## Rajujas (14 Abr 2020 às 19:43)

Aguaceiros fortes que duraram alguns minutos, com trovoada à mistura. Entretanto acalmou um pouco, vai alternando entre chuva fraca e moderada, e vai-se ouvindo de vez em quando um forte trovão à distância.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 19:55)

Parece que uma nova linha de instabilidade está a entrar pelo Algarve, com umas belas células.


----------



## Mafibogo (14 Abr 2020 às 19:59)

Já há cerca de 30 min que chove torrencialmente por Santiago do Cacém. Chegou a cair um granizo meio derretido.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Abr 2020 às 20:31)

Albufeira hoje está no meio não recebe nada de chuva, escuro por todo o lado menos na cidades


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2020 às 20:43)

A mancha vai subindo no radar, também já vai chovendo qualquer coisa e ouvem-se os roncos dos vários relâmpagos aqui à roda, zona de Castro Verde a Este e São Martinho das Amoreiras a Oeste.


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:01)

E do nada... diluvio! Com granizo à mistura e trovoada


----------



## Walker (14 Abr 2020 às 21:05)

vamm disse:


> E do nada... diluvio! Com granizo à mistura e trovoada


Aqui ao lado, nada!


----------



## vamm (14 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

Walker disse:


> Aqui ao lado, nada!


Também já passou, deixa lá 
Foi tão rápida a chegada como a partida.


----------



## meko60 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:26)

Entre Faro e V.R.Santo António,troveja bem.Ninguém desses lados para relatar?


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:44)




----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Abr 2020 às 21:44)

Rain Rate em Mértola de 90mm/h
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-real-mertola/


----------



## alexandre.vicente (14 Abr 2020 às 21:51)

Tavira, caiu um bom peso de água, à questão de 10 min.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 21:55)

Grandes relâmpagos das células que estão no interior Centro, alguns também visíveis da linha de instabilidade no litoral Oeste e vai-se começando a avistar algo para Sul. A linha de instabilidade que está no Sudeste teve um desenvolvimento super rápido.

De resto, noite agradável com *12,2ºC*.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

Já ouço qualquer coisa em Évora...  Por enquanto tudo calmo, ainda


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

não se justifica o aviso amarelo para o algarve.

os aguaceiros são fracos, trovoada esporádica. Não está a acumular nada importante.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2020 às 22:44)

as previsões eram boas mas de momento zero.

amanhã talvez seja melhor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2020 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> *não se justifica o aviso amarelo para o algarve*.
> 
> os aguaceiros são fracos, trovoada esporádica. Não está a acumular nada importante.



Em Tavira caiu 13 mm numa hora logo justifica o aviso amarelo.  

Em Olhão, acumulou mais 2 mm e o acumulado vai em 16 mm. 

Ainda se vê, actividade eléctrica a sul/sueste.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 22:56)

Agreste disse:


> não se justifica o aviso amarelo para o algarve.
> 
> os aguaceiros são fracos, trovoada esporádica. Não está a acumular nada importante.


Tavira acumulou 13mm na última hora e noutros locais também deve ter chovido bastante. Estas situações são mesmo assim, lá por não ter chovido nada de especial em Faro (a julgar pelas estações), não quer dizer que o aviso não se justifique.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Abr 2020 às 22:56)

Tem estado fenomenal pelo Sotavento Algarvio, de Tavira para Este estamos com trovoada forte e constante há quase 2 horas.
Em VRSA está bastante animado


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 22:58)

Vamos lá ver o que a linha de instabilidade dá por aqui mas não me cheira que seja elétrico. 13.9ºC com vento moderado de leste, 2.6mm totais até agora.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2020 às 22:58)

Começa a chover e a trovejar! Bela animação nos céus!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2020 às 23:02)

Com o radar de Loulé off não se percebe, mas está uma boa linha de instabilidade junto à fronteira do Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

Por Faro muita parra e pouca uva!
Ainda estou à espera do evento "chave d'ouro". É tudo muito denunciado e fraco!
Ao menos deu para ver bons relâmpagos para Leste/Nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2020 às 23:05)

Alguns flashes a sul, ainda assim.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2020 às 23:08)

Grandes roncos! Daqueles que fazem as paredes estremecer bem! E que se prolongam durante uns bons segundos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Abr 2020 às 23:09)

Pelas 21.15 e pelas 23.00
(No print está a hora)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 23:23)

Em geral, o dia que passou foi um dia com ótimos acumulados pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, não há que duvidar...  

Aqui está uma lista de acumulados até ao momento pela Região Sul, acima de 10 mm:  
- Vila de Frades: 24,5 mm
- Alvito: 15,1 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 16,4 mm
- Quarteira: 11,5 mm
- Almancil: 11,2 mm
- Faro: 26,4 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 18,6 mm
- Alcarias: 31,8 mm
- Faz Fato: 9,9 mm


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2020 às 23:36)

26 mm em Faro?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 23:40)

Agreste disse:


> 26 mm em Faro?


Ilha de Faro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2020 às 23:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Em geral, o dia que passou foi um dia com ótimos acumulados pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, não há que duvidar...
> 
> Aqui está uma lista de acumulados até ao momento pela Região Sul, acima de 10 mm:
> - Vila de Frades: 24,5 mm
> ...



Essa estação de Faro não faz sentido, ora se a mesma está ao lado de outra e a outra indica 2.63 mm. .A estação do @MikeCT  regista 3.30 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 00:02)

Pelo radar aquilo já nem parece ser mais nada do que chuva proveniente de bigornas... Nem atividade elétrica já vejo. Next!


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Abr 2020 às 00:18)

Precipitação acumulada esta 3ªfeira Rede MeteoAlentejo


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Abr 2020 às 00:28)

E continua a trovoada! Depois de algum abrandamento, eis que volta nos últimos 15 minutos com bons relâmpagos e trovões medonhos! Há muito que não os ouvia assim!!! Tudo estremece.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2020 às 00:41)

Pelo Algoz, são audíveis "roncos" bem fortes e, aparentemente, em aproximação (continuamos sem radar de Loulé ?!?)....


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 00:44)

Chove bem


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2020 às 00:47)

Noite de raios pelo alto Alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 00:52)

Muita chuva e muito vento com alguns relâmpagos! Ah, bela noite


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 00:54)

As estações de VRSA, Sapal de CM e Tavira fizeram em 24 horas cerca de 50% da média do mês (~40/45 mm). Sendo que esta era uma das zonas mais afectadas pela seca, este é um excelente acumulado. Ainda por cima já estamos a meio de Abril à beira do início da estação seca no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 01:02)

Ventania por aqui com alguma chuva, 65 km/h de rajada atual!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 01:07)

Belos acumulados horários no Algarve (estações IPMA):

*Tavira (21-22h) -* 13m
*VRSA (22-23h) -* 16.2mm
*Castro Marim (22-23h) -* 11.3mm

Os relatos da malta do sotavento fazem-me lembrar um evento que presenceei já há uns bons anos na Manta Rota, na noite de 11/09/2007, que por coincidência nos últimos dias andei à procura de registos desse evento (imagens de radar, satélite, DEAs, etc), mas pouco ou nada encontrei. Não sei se alguém daqui se lembra desse evento, foi algo que me ficou na memória, a cadência de raios era brutal, 2 deles caíram uma antena a 35m de onde me encontrava eheh.


----------



## talingas (15 Abr 2020 às 01:08)

Aqui cai aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas, e ouviu-se um trovão.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 01:10)

Confirmo o trovão, mas não sei bem de onde veio.


----------



## Agreste (15 Abr 2020 às 01:12)

continuo a não acreditar em tanta chuva...


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 01:14)

Agreste disse:


> continuo a não acreditar em tanta chuva...



Mas o radar confirma... o evento desta noite ocorreu sensivelmente entre Tavira e Lepe.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2020 às 01:40)

Serpa, esta noite:


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 01:57)

Vai acalmando a chuva, mas ainda foi uma boa carga com alguns trovões bem fortes.
Cá estão eles:





A netatmo não está a transmitir dados de precipitação, mas as estações aqui à volta têm acumulados entre os 5 e os 8mm.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 02:15)

Ayamonte, 32.3 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Abr 2020 às 05:21)

Por Cuba desde as 5h que chove com bastante intensidade e agora um forte trovão!...
Por aqui felizmente ainda não tivemos granizo pelo que se assim continuar é um evento excelente pela água que traz (esta sim já vai chegar às barragens pois o solo está totalmente saturado).
Ontem 12.2mm acumulado e hoje já 4.3mm e em rápida subida


----------



## vamm (15 Abr 2020 às 06:43)

O aviso era só até às 3h, mas por volta das 4h começou a chover bem, acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Abr 2020 às 07:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Belos acumulados horários no Algarve (estações IPMA):
> 
> *Faro (21-22h) -* 13m
> *VRSA (22-23h) -* 16.2mm
> ...



De onde surgiram esses valores?
Os valores que mostras não batem certo com a evolução horária... apresentada pelo IPMA!
Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo com valores apresentados de net amos supostamente de Faro, e confirmou se não estar de acordo com a realidade!

Podes juntar Tavira com 13 mm entre as 21h e as 22h, mas Faro no período apresentado teve apenas 3.4 mm, o que bate certo pois nesse período eu estive na rua e posso garantir que choveu pouco.


----------



## Smota (15 Abr 2020 às 07:35)

Bom dia, nao sei ha quanto tempo  não acordava com a chuva. Até a agua entrou pela cozinha. Grande rega12C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Abr 2020 às 07:48)

Agreste disse:


> continuo a não acreditar em tanta chuva...





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> De onde surgiram esses valores?
> Os valores que mostras não batem certo com a evolução horária... apresentada pelo IPMA!
> Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo com valores apresentados de net amos supostamente de Faro, e confirmou se não estar de acordo com a realidade!
> 
> Podes juntar Tavira com 13 mm entre as 21h e as 22h, mas Faro no período apresentado teve apenas 3.4 mm, o que bate certo pois nesse período eu estive na rua e posso garantir que choveu pouco.



Se te referes ao valor apresentado pelo Duarte Sousa esse valor não está correcto, pois nessa altura eu estava na rua, os restantes valores estão correctos.
Evento fraco face ao esperado, tudo demasiado localizado.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, para além daquela boa chuva que caiu ao inicio da madrugada, caíram depois alguns aguaceiros. No entanto, a ver o radar, muitos passaram ao lado. 
*
11.9mm* acumulados na netatmo.

Outros:
Portalegre:* 11mm* 
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *11.7mm*
Elvas: *8.6mm *hoje + *4.6mm* entre as 23h e as 00h de ontem. 

Netatmo com* 106.4mm* mensais. 

O dia segue com algum vento e muitas nuvens.* 12,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 10:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se te referes ao valor apresentado pelo Duarte Sousa esse valor não está correcto, pois nessa altura eu estava na rua, os restantes valores estão correctos.
> Evento fraco face ao esperado, tudo demasiado localizado.


O valor da precipitação está corretíssimo, amigo. No Sotavento houve bastantes locais com acumulados superiores a 20 mm, localmente até superiores a 40 mm. Faro simplesmente teve pouca sorte, porque até no Barlavento choveu mais... 

Durante a passada noite, caíram mais uns quantos aguaceiros pelo Algarve. Faro ficou a ver navios, pelo segundo dia consecutivo...
Por outro lado, não muito para oeste, Almancil acumulou 12,6 mm. Em Messines, o acumulado ficou pelos 10 mm. 
Não sei qual é a fiabilidade dos dados, mas há ali uma estação em Albufeira que apresenta 36 mm de acumulado diário. Aquilo é correto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 11:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> De onde surgiram esses valores?
> Os valores que mostras não batem certo com a evolução horária... apresentada pelo IPMA!
> Já ontem aconteceu o mesmo com valores apresentados de net amos supostamente de Faro, e confirmou se não estar de acordo com a realidade!
> 
> Podes juntar Tavira com 13 mm entre as 21h e as 22h, mas Faro no período apresentado teve apenas 3.4 mm, o que bate certo pois nesse período eu estive na rua e posso garantir que choveu pouco.





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se te referes ao valor apresentado pelo Duarte Sousa esse valor não está correcto, pois nessa altura eu estava na rua, os restantes valores estão correctos.
> Evento fraco face ao esperado, tudo demasiado localizado.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O valor da precipitação está corretíssimo, amigo. No Sotavento houve bastantes locais com acumulados superiores a 20 mm, localmente até superiores a 40 mm. Faro simplesmente teve pouca sorte, porque até no Barlavento choveu mais...
> 
> Durante a passada noite, caíram mais uns quantos aguaceiros pelo Algarve. Faro ficou a ver navios, pelo segundo dia consecutivo...
> Por outro lado, não muito para oeste, Almancil acumulou 12,6 mm. Em Messines, o acumulado ficou pelos 10 mm.
> Não sei qual é a fiabilidade dos dados, mas há ali uma estação em Albufeira que apresenta 36 mm de acumulado diário. Aquilo é correto?



Foi erro meu, onde surgia Faro com 13mm, na verdade é Tavira. O post já foi editado


----------



## Smota (15 Abr 2020 às 11:37)

Agora em Flor da Rosa... vem ai mais





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 11:56)

Boas, parece que vêm umas células em aproximação, já chove qualquer coisa com vento moderado a forte com rajadas.

O grosso da chuva vai passando ao lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 12:04)

Vento forte agora, muito negro a Oeste e a SSE. Rajada de 66 km/h e média de 54. 13.9ºC e 9.4mm.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 12:05)

Valente chuvada acompanhada de vento forte!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 12:07)

A Oeste.


----------



## aoc36 (15 Abr 2020 às 12:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O valor da precipitação está corretíssimo, amigo. No Sotavento houve bastantes locais com acumulados superiores a 20 mm, localmente até superiores a 40 mm. Faro simplesmente teve pouca sorte, porque até no Barlavento choveu mais...
> 
> Durante a passada noite, caíram mais uns quantos aguaceiros pelo Algarve. Faro ficou a ver navios, pelo segundo dia consecutivo...
> Por outro lado, não muito para oeste, Almancil acumulou 12,6 mm. Em Messines, o acumulado ficou pelos 10 mm.
> Não sei qual é a fiabilidade dos dados, mas há ali uma estação em Albufeira que apresenta 36 mm de acumulado diário. Aquilo é correto?



tens uma estação do ipma em Albufeira que da para comprar.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2020 às 12:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Oeste.


Aqui ouvem-se alguns trovões.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2020 às 12:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Oeste.



A animação tem sido tal que até o Radar do IPMA está algo marado 
Pela zona do Crato parece um eco vermelho... Espero que não deixe estragos a @Smota poderá acompanhar a situação.
Em Arronches continua a chover moderado a forte, com as variações habituais destas situações de aguaceiros e de bastante instabilidade

Edit: como disse, na área próximo do Crato, estão animadas as coisas... 




E creio que com a circulação SO-NE, Campo Maior e Elvas deverão ter aguaceiros fortes muito em breve.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2020 às 12:33)

E pronto, mais 2 células ao lado, assim fica difícil ver trovoada em condições.


----------



## Smota (15 Abr 2020 às 12:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A animação tem sido tal que até o Radar do IPMA está algo marado
> Pela zona do Crato parece um eco vermelho... Espero que não deixe estragos a @Smota poderá acompanhar a situação.
> Em Arronches continua a chover moderado a forte, com as variações habituais destas situações de aguaceiros e de bastante instabilidade
> 
> ...


Acabei de chegar de Flor da Rosa, apanhei um susto.E acho que a caixa da EDP que tenho junto ao edificio onde trabalho rebentou. Literalmente fugi.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2020 às 12:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> E pronto, mais 2 células ao lado, assim fica difícil ver trovoada em condições.
> 
> Enviado do meu MYA-L11 através do Tapatalk



O costume.  A Serra de São Mamede em certas situações prejudica mais do que o contrário.

Vejo mais uma célula a Sul mas vai passar ao largo. A SE já está céu com abertas. 14.8ºC e vento forte.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Sol e vento para secar a roupa  Tirando um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, já não deverá haver grande coisa hoje. 

Têm-se ouvido alguns trovões da célula que está a SSE. *15,6ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Smota disse:


> Acabei de chegar de Flor da Rosa, apanhei um susto.E acho que a caixa da EDP que tenho junto ao edificio onde trabalho rebentou. Literalmente fugi.



Se foi esta descarga, foi bem puxada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Abr 2020 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Sol e vento para secar a roupa  Tirando um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, já não deverá haver grande coisa hoje.
> 
> Têm-se ouvido alguns trovões da célula que está a SSE. *15,6ºC*.



Guarda energias e tempo para amanhã  É bom que haja estes momentos de pausa para que os terrenos drenem a água em excesso, porque senão começa a haver mais estragos na agricultura do que já há  Infelizmente não pode haver sol na eira e chuva no nabal


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2020 às 13:02)

Chuva forte.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 13:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Guarda energias e tempo para amanhã  É bom que haja estes momentos de pausa para que os terrenos drenem a água em excesso, porque senão começa a haver mais estragos na agricultura do que já há  Infelizmente não pode haver sol na eira e chuva no nabal


Claro, e já há quem diga que tem chovido demais.  Não é nada fora do comum, daí os ditados, mas tem chovido bastante e a partir de uma certa altura também já poderá originar alguns prejuízos. O padrão atual é aquele que podia originar um inverno chuvoso como há muito não temos, mas que não aparece nesses meses.
Este ano, tal como em 2018, felizmente já há novamente muita água por aí e os campos estão bastante saudáveis. Apesar de não ter chovido tanto em Março, as chuvadas de Dezembro e o facto de janeiro não ter sido tão seco, ajudou para que estas últimas semanas com mais chuva voltassem a recuperar isto. Fevereiro estragou tudo, sendo que basicamente foi uma cópia de Abril de 2017, muito quente e só com chuva no último dia do mês. Só não acabou com 0mm porque este ano houve dia 29.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 13:32)

A estação do IPMA de VRSA acumulou mais 10.8 mm desde as 00h.

O acumulado de ontem ficou em 23.6 mm. O evento rendeu até agora *34.4 mm.*

Neste momento a estação tem a média de Abril quase feita (46.5 mm, 71-00).

Até agora, o mês de Abril tem sido normal no Algarve em termos de precipitação e longe dos acumulados de outros anos em que o mês foi muito chuvoso (penso no caso extremo de 2008 com perto de 200 mm em alguns locais). A ver pelos modelos, ainda teremos mais precipitação até à próxima semana, logo ainda pode haver alguma surpresa.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2020 às 14:02)

frederico disse:


> Até agora, o mês de Abril tem sido normal no Algarve em termos de precipitação e longe dos acumulados de outros anos em que o mês foi muito chuvoso (penso no caso extremo de 2008 com perto de 200 mm em alguns locais). A ver pelos modelos, ainda teremos mais precipitação até à próxima semana, logo ainda pode haver alguma surpresa.


Acumulados ainda muito modestos face à situação de seca extrema que temos vivido. Ainda assim muito bom para os solos. O que eu penso é que a maior das pessoas vai caír numa sensação de falsa normalidade. Apesar de uma Primavera chuvosa, num Verão normal os gastos de água são enormes. Mesmo assistindo a alguma recuperação nas barragens a recuperação dos aquíferos está muito longe. Em 2018 tivemos muito mais precipitação e os aquíferos comparativamente  estavam em melhor estado. Muitos fatores em jogo...vamos ver o desenrolar...


----------



## cool (15 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

Aqui a Serra de Grândola parece que tem um escudo anti-chuva....tem passado tudo ao lado...por cima...por baixo...um aguaceiro de vez em quando e nada mais.
Claro que estou muito contente pelo resto do Alentejo que tem recuperado de alguma maneira, mas por aqui, neste flanco da Serra,
os ribeiros nunca mais correram e a terra continua seca a pouca profundidade como se pode ver naquele barranco na foto das ovelhas a pastar.
Ontem à noite um raio caiu aqui mesmo ao lado da casa e lixou-me a bomba de água do furo...estou à espera dos electricistas.
Ficam umas fotos para desanuviar!















Abraços !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

A manhã foi isto, por Portalegre, tempo bipolar com trovoada e alguns aguaceiros fortes.



Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

cool disse:


> Aqui a Serra de Grândola parece que tem um escudo anti-chuva....tem passado tudo ao lado...por cima...por baixo...um aguaceiro de vez em quando e nada mais.
> Claro que estou muito contente pelo resto do Alentejo que tem recuperado de alguma maneira, mas por aqui, neste flanco da Serra,
> os ribeiros nunca mais correram e a terra continua seca a pouca profundidade como se pode ver naquele barranco na foto das ovelhas a pastar.
> Ontem à noite um raio caiu aqui mesmo ao lado da casa e lixou-me a bomba de água do furo...estou à espera dos electricistas.
> ...



Nota-se bem a falta de água... a erva está sem qualquer força e muito _mortiça. _


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 14:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Acumulados ainda muito modestos face à situação de seca extrema que temos vivido. Ainda assim muito bom para os solos. O que eu penso é que a maior das pessoas vai caír numa sensação de falsa normalidade. Apesar de uma Primavera chuvosa, num Verão normal os gastos de água são enormes. Mesmo assistindo a alguma recuperação nas barragens a recuperação dos aquíferos está muito longe. Em 2018 tivemos muito mais precipitação e os aquíferos comparativamente  estavam em melhor estado. Muitos fatores em jogo...vamos ver o desenrolar...



Para o ano hidrológico acabar na média teriam de cair mais 200 a 300 mm até Agosto. Nós sabemos que isto é praticamente impossível. Neste momento temos a região com perto de 300 mm, a ver se ainda chegamos aos 350 mm e se o Verão é fresco, o que já  servirá para salvar parte da vegetação e para termos água nas barragens para mais um ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 15:04)

cool disse:


> Aqui a Serra de Grândola parece que tem um escudo anti-chuva....tem passado tudo ao lado...por cima...por baixo...um aguaceiro de vez em quando e nada mais.
> Claro que estou muito contente pelo resto do Alentejo que tem recuperado de alguma maneira, mas por aqui, neste flanco da Serra,
> os ribeiros nunca mais correram e a terra continua seca a pouca profundidade como se pode ver naquele barranco na foto das ovelhas a pastar.
> Ontem à noite um raio caiu aqui mesmo ao lado da casa e lixou-me a bomba de água do furo...estou à espera dos electricistas.
> ...


A Serra de Grândola tem, de facto, tido má sorte. Os eventos têm passado todos ao lado. 
O que a Serra precisa é daquelas frentes frias que descarregam bem, como aquelas que tínhamos por aqui há uns anos, que percorriam o país de norte a sul.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 15:14)

cool disse:


> Aqui a Serra de Grândola parece que tem um escudo anti-chuva....tem passado tudo ao lado...por cima...por baixo...um aguaceiro de vez em quando e nada mais.
> Claro que estou muito contente pelo resto do Alentejo que tem recuperado de alguma maneira, mas por aqui, neste flanco da Serra,
> os ribeiros nunca mais correram e a terra continua seca a pouca profundidade como se pode ver naquele barranco na foto das ovelhas a pastar.
> Ontem à noite um raio caiu aqui mesmo ao lado da casa e lixou-me a bomba de água do furo...estou à espera dos electricistas.
> ...


Bastante notável a falta de precipitação...
Talvez amanhã tenhas direito a uma boa rega visto que será uma frente, logo será precipitação em principio mais generalizada. Já se sabe que com estas situações de trovoadas, é uma lotaria sendo que num local pode chover muito e noutro ao lado, já não.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 16:09)

Aguaceiros fracos que dão apenas para molhar o chão. Células mais intensas a Leste e alguns aguaceiros mais intensos, mas dispersos na serra e a sul.
Há pouco, célula que já está a sul de Cáceres. 





Algum vento e *17,8ºC*.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 16:16)

A estação de* Ayamonte* segue o dia com 16.7 mm, a juntar aos 32.3 mm de ontem, o que dá um total de *49 mm* para o evento. Interesante a diferença para os *34.4 mm* da estação de VRSA, que fica bem perto. Estes eventos são assim, e dois quilómetros de distância é o suficiente para termos  grandes diferenças nos acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2020 às 19:09)

Boas,
Tarde com muitas nuvens, algum sol e vento. No entanto, apesar do vento tem estado agradável. 
Lá fui para o meio da natureza para desanuviar 
Rio Caia continua a correr bem e amanhã deve subir:









Passei o passeio todo com pingos bem grossos, sorte é que as células não se desenvolviam muito. 




Muita água acumulada nos campos e ribeiros a correrem bem. Tudo verdejante!




















Algumas células dispersas...












______________

*17,3ºC* atuais. O dia deve fechar com *12.5mm* na netatmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2020 às 21:01)

Boas,
Aguaceiros, principalmente na madrugada com 14,6mm.
O acumulado mensal vai nos 88mm.


----------



## cool (15 Abr 2020 às 21:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Bastante notável a falta de precipitação...
> Talvez amanhã tenhas direito a uma boa rega visto que será uma frente, logo será precipitação em principio mais generalizada. Já se sabe que com estas situações de trovoadas, é uma lotaria sendo que num local pode chover muito e noutro ao lado, já não.



Sim...é verdade....mas já perdi a esperança em ver os ribeiros a correr novamente por aqui...tinha bastante fé nestes dias de instabilidade, mas até ver esta parte da Serra não tem tido grande sorte....mas podia ser pior.
Os teus belos registos da terra ainda com o verde muito viçoso e ribeiros a fluir por tudo o que é lado fazem-me alguma "invejinha"....mas também me deixam muito contente  por todos que vivem por essas bandas.
Abraços!


----------



## efcm (15 Abr 2020 às 23:21)

E ontem o "impossível" aconteceu das 3 estações do IPMA, com maior precipitação 2 foram no sul e logo da zona mais seca do país.

23,6 VRSA
22,2 Castro Marim


A frente ficou 2 Portos ( torres Vedras) com 30,1


----------



## Smota (15 Abr 2020 às 23:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tarde com muitas nuvens, algum sol e vento. No entanto, apesar do vento tem estado agradável.
> Lá fui para o meio da natureza para desanuviar
> Rio Caia continua a correr bem e amanhã deve subir:
> ...


sempre grandes fotos.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2020 às 00:16)

Boa noite
Noite animada ontem... com bons acumulados nas nossas estações (10mm em Carvoeiro e 15mm no Sìtio das Fontes. Veremos a próxima madrugada o que nos traz.

Uma foto captada ontem aqui em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Abr 2020 às 08:54)

Bom dia

Manhã de chuva moderada e persistente, com vento moderado a forte e céu bem carregado. Nos últimos minutos, em Arronches, parece ser que a precipitação está mais forte e, pelo radar, promete "bastante molho" para as próximas horas.






Edit: e na rádio passa


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Abr 2020 às 09:04)

Que manhã fantástica em Évora, acordei eram 6h da manhã já se notava bem a chuva, às 7h foi um bom diluvio e agora outro (ecos amarelos), mas sem granizos exagerados, só e apenas chuva continua moderada... Até dá gosto!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 09:11)

Smota disse:


> sempre grandes fotos.


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 09:11)

Bom dia,
Que valente chuvada tem estado a cair por Arronches, as ruas são autênticas ribeiras


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Abr 2020 às 09:16)

Neste momento, chuva forte em Arronches. Parece-me que os patos no Porto de Manes terão de arranjar abrigo, senão irão ter à barragem do Caia 
O dia promete sem dúvida uns bons mm m2 para aumentar a armazenagem de água nas albufeiras. 
Uma nota à parte, com a chuva destes últimos dias, creio que a barragem do Abrilongo deverá estar muito próximo da sua capacidade máxima, pois não é muito vasta e estava com quase 60% no final de março.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 09:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Neste momento, chuva forte em Arronches. Parece-me que os patos no Porto de Manes terão de arranjar abrigo, senão irão ter à barragem do Caia
> O dia promete sem dúvida uns bons mm m2 para aumentar a armazenagem de água nas albufeiras.
> Uma nota à parte, com a chuva destes últimos dias, creio que a barragem do Abrilongo deverá estar muito próximo da sua capacidade máxima, pois não é muito vasta e estava com quase 60% no final de março.


Vamos lá ver se vem alguma coisa, visto que agora toda a água que cai vai parar aos cursos de água... 
A barragem do Caia está a 42% segundo o que apurou a rádio Elvas. A do Abrilongo, temos de esperar pelo final do mês, mas sim, visto ser mais pequena já deve estar no máximo ou lá perto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Abr 2020 às 09:29)

joralentejano disse:


> A do Abrilongo, temos de esperar pelo final do mês, mas sim, visto ser mais pequena já deve estar no máximo ou lá perto.



Vi fotos no passado fim de semana e estava bem composta, longe do 1% que atingiu em Outubro do ano passado


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Abr 2020 às 10:46)

Excelente manhã de chuva! Por volta das 8h, foi um dilúvio como há muito não via! E continua a chover moderado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Abr 2020 às 10:47)

Em Portalegre, segundo o IPMA, 11,8 mm nas últimas 3 horas, dos quais 10,3 mm entre as 08h e as 10h...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (16 Abr 2020 às 10:53)

Por Cuba a madrugada e manhã renderam 13.2mm - pelo radar vejo que deve ficar por aqui. Em relação a ontem foi mais do dobro (6.1mm) e com menos vento, o que favorece ainda mais a infiltração. Esperemos que o resto do dia não traga tanto vento quanto ontem (rajada 60km/h) para não causar estragos!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2020 às 10:54)

Boas, vento forte por aqui durante a passagem da linha e alguma chuva. 12.8mm. Sem sinal de trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 11:13)

*20.4mm *na netatmo. Tem chovido mesmo muito e neste momento continua moderada.


----------



## MikeCT (16 Abr 2020 às 11:38)

Por Faro (cidade) choveram praticamente 10mm entre as 10h e as 11h.  Total nos 10,6mm.  Bem melhor que os 1,2mm de ontem.

O mês de Abril segue com 33,8mm


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

Precipitação este mês (até às 0h de hoje) vs. precipitação de Abril 2019:





90mm mensais até ao momento atual.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Portalegre, segundo o IPMA, 11,8 mm nas últimas 3 horas, dos quais 10,3 mm entre as 08h e as 10h...


E o mês chegou aos 100mm.
Manhã com alguma chuva, que entretanto já está a parar.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

Já parou de chover, daqui nada vão começar aparecer abertas, já não espero grande coisa para a tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 12:28)

@cool Como é que estão as coisas aí pela Serra de Grândola? Estive a ver o mapa de estações meteorológicas e parece que nessa zona caíram uns 20 mm na generalidade dos locais. As estações de Santo André, Cercal, São Teotónio e Monchique têm ambas as três mais de 20 mm acumulados neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 12:55)

Boa chuvada que caiu no final da passagem da frente, para acabar bem! 
Chuviscos densos agora e notável efeito orográfico da serra no radar.

*25.5mm* acumulados na netatmo.

O dia segue fresco para já com *13,6ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:09)

Por aqui, a frente foi bem generosa e levo um acumulado de 16 mm. Não espero grande coisa por aqui, que já vai brilhando o sol entre as abertas. Nem dá para encher o túnel, tristeza.


----------



## cool (16 Abr 2020 às 13:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @cool Como é que estão as coisas aí pela Serra de Grândola? Estive a ver o mapa de estações meteorológicas e parece que nessa zona caíram uns 20 mm na generalidade dos locais. As estações de Santo André, Cercal, São Teotónio e Monchique têm ambas as três mais de 20 mm acumulados neste momento.



Boas!
Choveu bastante mesmo...mas ribeiros a correr ou escorrências pelos campos népia.
A terra parece uma esponja !
Abraços!


----------



## comentador (16 Abr 2020 às 13:40)

Boa tarde!
Alvalade do Sado ontem caíram 5,0 mm e hoje 15,0 mm. É bom para a vegetação herbacea. Para terem a noção da seca grave que o Baixo Alentejo atravessa, ao abrir esta manhã uma vala para colocar um tubo, a partir dos 60 cm a terra está seca, faz pó! Mesmo que venham 100 mm é insuficiente para as toalhas freáticas. E basta vir um dia de sol para a humidade desaparecer.


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 13:41)

A estação da *Zambujeira *acumulou *30 mm* às 11 horas. 

A minha família disse-me que os ribeiros e barrancos da serra de Tavira estão todos a correr, na zona que drena para a ribeira do Beliche, ou seja, a barragem vai ganhar muita água ao longo dos próximos dias.


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 13:43)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Alvalade do Sado ontem caíram 5,0 mm e hoje 15,0 mm. É bom para a vegetação herbacea. Para terem a noção da seca grave que o Baixo Alentejo atravessa, ao abrir esta manhã uma vala para colocar um tubo, a partir dos 60 cm a terra está seca, faz pó! Mesmo que venham 100 mm é insuficiente para as toalhas freáticas. E basta vir um dia de sol para a humidade desaparecer.



Estão para trás muitos anos secos, o período seco é historicamente longo. Só um ano a 1000 mm como 1995 poderá normalizar as coisas. E tendo em conta que Janeiro e Fevereiro foram super secos, só um Outono como o de 1989 poderia permitir que se chegasse aos tais 1000 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 13:44)

frederico disse:


> A estação da *Zambujeira *acumulou *30 mm* às 11 horas.


Acho que isso foi porque o pluviómetro foi desentupido. Pelo menos durante esse período não passou lá nada de significativo (a julgar pelo radar).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 14:53)

Como já estava previsto, a frente, logo após passar a fronteira, começou a dissipar-se, fruto do anticiclone que se encontra, mais uma vez, no Mediterrâneo.

Isso dá para ver nos acumulados para leste da fronteira, na Andaluzia. Por exemplo, no Sotavento Algarvio houve muitos locais que ultrapassaram os 10 mm. A frente, por outro lado, dissipou-se completamente logo após a fronteira e somente Villablanca teve um acumulado razoável de 13 mm. Huelva, por exemplo, acumula neste momento menos de 0,5 mm. Mais a norte, o padrão é bem visível: Aroche acumulou 11 mm, já Aracena apenas 1.  

Na Estremadura, esse padrão também é bem visível: Badajoz acumulou 23 mm, Cáceres 15, mas Mérida e Trujillo nem 1 mm acumularam. As chuvas na Estremadura foram muito restritas à fronteira e aos montes que provocaram efeito orográfico (exemplo disso é a Serra de Gredos). 

Em Castela-Leão aconteceu a mesma coisa: os acumulados foram muito restritos às montanhas e à fronteira (à exceção de um ou outro local, onde houve convecção, como na zona de Valladolid). 

Temos tido uma enorme sorte: no último mês a coisa virou-se ao contrário - as tempestades passaram a vir para cá e a pasmaceira foi para o Mediterrâneo. Curioso...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Boas,
Tarde de céu pouco nublado boa para apreciar tudo cheio de vida.  Tal como disse ontem, o Rio Caia hoje tem um belo caudal. Nada comparado com aquilo que aconteceu em dezembro ou noutras situações, mas está muito bom. 
Deixo os registos....









Água a vir dos campos:




Uma bela fonte que nunca secou, mas no passado estava já bem fraquinha




Ribeiros bem abastecidos...








Um pequeno vídeo. Ouve-se mais o vento que outra coisa 

Uma linha de instabilidade que tem estado a passar a Sul:








Outro pequeno vídeo:





_________________
Bons acumulados diárias e também mensais...
Portalegre: *18.4mm* / *105.5mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *19.5mm* / *111.9mm*
Netatmo: *27.4mm* /* 134.4mm*
Elvas: *31.5mm* / *142.1mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *17.6mm* / *82mm*


*257.3mm *anuais na estação de referência, dos quais 187.8mm em menos de um mês (desde dia 20 de março até hoje).
Bela primavera! 

*16,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2020 às 17:24)

A SE. Vai passar bem abaixo infelizmente.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2020 às 18:44)

Bela chuvada do nada


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 19:01)

A estação de Martinlongo (do IPMA) está sempre parva e sinceramente não confio nada nos acumulados que a estação de Tavira teve hoje, não bate certo com o radar. Infelizmente o CCV de Tavira já não tem a estação activa.


----------



## talingas (16 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

Estou no Cabeço de Mouro (São Mamede) e nem uma pinga. Vejo passar tudo a NE.

17:30




Agora...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2020 às 19:06)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Martinlongo (do IPMA) está sempre parva e sinceramente não confio nada nos acumulados que a estação de Tavira teve hoje, não bate certo com o radar. Infelizmente o CCV de Tavira já não tem a estação activa.


A NETATMO de Tavira acumulou hoje 6,9 mm.


----------



## FiLiPiNos (16 Abr 2020 às 19:13)

Boas, por aqui em Olhão, céu nublado, algum vento e nenhum sinal de chuva até ao momento. Veremos daqui para a frente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2020 às 19:23)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Martinlongo (do IPMA) está sempre parva e sinceramente não confio nada nos acumulados que a estação de Tavira teve hoje, não bate certo com o radar. Infelizmente o CCV de Tavira já não tem a estação activa.



Os valores batem certo na estação do IPMA, hoje choveu muito antes de Tavira, na zona da Luz de Tavira, Estiramantens, os acumulados rondam os 30 mm e depois em Tavira pouco choveu, a estação do IPMA acumulou 2.4 mm e a estação do Clube Náutico registou 1.27 mm. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAVIRA8


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2020 às 19:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bela chuvada do nada


A responsável, vá lá que só durou 5 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 19:35)

Acabou de passar um bom aguaceiro. Temperatura desceu para* 15,8ºC*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Abr 2020 às 19:38)

Portalegre, Norte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Abr 2020 às 19:40)

Portalegre, Norte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (16 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

Boas, tarde de céu por vezes muito nublado mas até agora nada de chuva. Creio que no Cerro de S.Miguel esteja a chover bem de alguma forma dado ao seguimento desta fotografia. Sigo com 17° e vento a soprar de SW.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 22:16)

“METEO” ALGARVE disse:


> Boas, tarde de céu por vezes muito nublado mas até agora nada de chuva. Creio que no Cerro de S.Miguel esteja a chover bem de alguma forma dado ao seguimento desta fotografia. Sigo com 17° e vento a soprar de SW.


Bem Vindo ao fórum! 
____________
Por aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco. A noite segue fresca com *12,7ºC*

*28.6mm* acumulados na estação de referência.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Abr 2020 às 00:14)

Estrada Municipal cortada devido ao pontão da Ribeira de Limas estar submerso.


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2020 às 00:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estrada Municipal cortada devido ao pontão da Ribeira de Limas estar submerso.



Conheço muito bem essa ribeira e essa estrada nunca a vi com uma cheia assim!


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 00:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estrada Municipal cortada devido ao pontão da Ribeira de Limas estar submerso.


Fico feliz por o baixo Alentejo e não só ....
Estar a receber bênçãos nesta Primavera 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2020 às 00:52)

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
O início da manhã tem sido marcado por fortes aguaceiros devido à formação de uma linha de instabilidade que vai desde a minha zona até ao Sistema Central.

Neste momento, o sol brilha e um aguaceiro está a passar a Sul.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2020 às 14:34)

O sol está fortíssimo! Ando de t-shirt e com calor! Dia solarengo  por Albufeira com vento fraco e parcialmente nublado.
Os solos estão saturados e para já não há AA nas previsões o que é bastante bom! Saudades deste tempo em que dias agradáveis contrastam com dias húmidos e sempre com a perspectiva de dias instáveis mesmo a 200h


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (17 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

Boa tarde! Por cá, noite/madrugada calma, com vento fraquíssimo do quadrante SW e uma temperatura a rondar os 16ºC, 19ºC.

Sigo com:

Céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas)
Temp: 19ºC
Vento: SW, 9/10km/h
Hum: 65%
P.Acumulada (manhã): 4.2mm


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2020 às 16:45)

Valente chuvada que acabou de cair. Pelo aspeto do céu parecia mesmo que ia cair uma valente carga de água, mas pela última atualização do radar apenas seria um eco azul. A verdade é que de um momento para o outro a célula teve uma evolução muito rápida aqui por cima, como acontece muitas vezes nestas situações. 
Antes de descarregar:






Evolução no radar:





Tirando aqueles aguaceiros fortes ao inicio da manhã, até agora ainda não tinha chovido mais. Nestas situações de lotaria é irrelevante, mas a netatmo segue com *7.1mm*.
Atendendo àquilo que choveu de manhã e agora por breves minutos, o acumulado por aqui deve rondar ou até superar os 10mm. 

*16,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## frederico (17 Abr 2020 às 19:01)

“METEO” ALGARVE disse:


> Boa tarde! Por cá, noite/madrugada calma, com vento fraquíssimo do quadrante SW e uma temperatura a rondar os 16ºC, 19ºC.
> 
> Sigo com:
> 
> ...



Houve uns aguaceiros dispersos pelo sotavento esta manhã, até não esperava, pensei que fosse acumular na serra e não no litoral.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2020 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas com períodos em que o sol espreitava. Caiu uns aguaceiros fortes de curta duração durante a madrugada e manhã que renderam 5 mm.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC

O acumulado do mês vai nos 52 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2020 às 20:55)

*TORNADO NAS PROXIMIDADES DE NAVE DO BARÃO (SALIR, CONCELHO DE LOULÉ), 15 DE ABRIL DE 2020*
2020-04-17 (IPMA)

Uma massa de ar quente e húmido, transportado na circulação de uma depressão localizada a oeste da Península Ibérica tem afetado o território do continente nos últimos dias. Durante a madrugada do dia 15 de abril, à passagem de uma linha de instabilidade com convecção organizada pelo sul do território, foram observadas diversas perturbações convectivas do tipo supercélula. Uma destas perturbações, cuja assinatura no campo da refletividade, em baixa elevação, se pode observar nas imagens de radar (Figura 1), produziu um tornado, à sua passagem pelas vizinhanças de Nave do Barão, Salir, concelho de Loulé, Algarve.

Segundo o relato de testemunhas e a documentação que enviaram para o IPMA, o tornado terá mantido o contacto com o solo numa extensão aproximada de 2000 metros e uma largura que alcançou até 150 metros nas áreas de maior destruição verificada. O fenómeno, de que não foi feita observação visual, deslocou-se numa direção de sudoeste para nordeste, de acordo com a propagação da nuvem-mãe, tendo ocorrido com grande probabilidade pelas 05:25 UTC (06:25 hora local) de dia 15, conforme a observação radar documenta (Figura 1). A destruição causada (em habitação, terrenos agrícolas e árvores) ao longo de um trajeto de destruição (assinalado na Figura 2), deu origem a efeitos avaliados com intensidade F1 na escala de Fujita, correspondendo a intensidade T3 na escala TORRO, isto é rajada estimada na gama 42-51 m/s.

O IPMA deixa o seu agradecimento a Bruno Gonçalves, Eurico Gomes e Joni Iven, pelos elementos enviados e esclarecimentos prestados acerca deste episódio. A probabilidade de um tornado ser observado numa estação meteorológica é extremamente baixa. Embora se trate de um fenómeno que pode ter um forte impacto, é de muito pequena escala, sendo observado em áreas muito restritas. Só com a contribuição preciosa destes relatos é possível avaliar as características deste tipo de fenómeno, o impacto que tem no território e na população e as condições em que se forma.

(ver imagens associadas)
IPMA


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (18 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

Bons dias! Dia de certa forma agradável cá por estas bandas com uma temperatura amena apesar de algum vento embora nada de relevante.
Alguma nebulosidade a Norte mas certamente não dará em nada, quanto muito alguns chuviscos na parte da serra!

Sigo com:

T. Máxima(Atual): *20°c*
T.Mínima: *11°c*
Vento: *17km/h W*
Humidade: *50%*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

Boa Noite,
Dia ameno, nublado por nuvens altas, principalmente durante a tarde, que originaram um bonito final do dia.












____________
Máx:* 20,6ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC*

Neste momento, *13,4ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Tarde com muitas nuvens, algum sol e vento. No entanto, apesar do vento tem estado agradável.
> Lá fui para o meio da natureza para desanuviar
> Rio Caia continua a correr bem e amanhã deve subir:
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> _________________
> Bons acumulados diárias e também mensais...
> Portalegre: *18.4mm* / *105.5mm*
> Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *19.5mm* / *111.9mm*
> ...






joralentejano disse:


> Dia ameno, nublado por nuvens altas, principalmente durante a tarde, que originaram um bonito final do dia.



Fabulosas reportagens, fotográficas, descritivas e informativas.  Estas fotos que publicas são um verdadeiro regalo visual e "mitigador" das saudades do verdadeiro campo!  Obrigado Jorge!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Abr 2020 às 13:18)

Portalegre 13:13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas reportagens, fotográficas, descritivas e informativas.  Estas fotos que publicas são um verdadeiro regalo visual e "mitigador" das saudades do verdadeiro campo!  Obrigado Jorge!


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2020 às 14:24)

Boas,
Algum nevoeiro matinal. A tarde segue agradável, com alguns cumulus. Dias destes claramente que também fazem muita falta, pois os solos precisam de "descansar" um pouco.  No entanto, amanhã parece regressar a chuvinha e depois dias mais secos, mas podendo ter alguma instabilidade pontual. 

Mínima de *7,8ºC*

Neste momento, *19,2ºC* e algum vento de NW.


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (19 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Manhã/tarde solarenga com uma temperatura bastante agradável (apesar do vento que se faz sentir) a rondar os 22, 23ºC. 
Agora de tarde estão visíveis algumas nuvens porém nada de extravagante, talvez um sinal para o que virá amanhã eheheh 

T.Atual: *22ºC*
T.Minima: *13ºC*
Vento: (Moderado) 24km/h NW
HR: 52%

Segundo os modelos, amanhã temos festa cá por estas bandas!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2020 às 23:23)

Dia sem grande história, as trovoadas andaram em Espanha( como quase sempre).
Espero alguma chuvita amanhã, a maioria dos modelos prevê 10 a 15mm portanto veremos.


----------



## comentador (20 Abr 2020 às 13:37)

Boa tarde! A chover com alguma intensidade em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Abr 2020 às 14:22)

Mais um excelente inicio de tarde em Évora


----------



## Smota (20 Abr 2020 às 15:02)

Olá boa tarde, 13C e agora chuva certinha.





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (20 Abr 2020 às 15:44)

Algum granizo neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 15:45)

Boas,
Chove bem!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 15:59)

A temperatura desceu de *15,9ºC* para* 11,1ºC* com a passagem da frente fria. Os vidros das janelas estão completamente embaciados. 

Continua a chover bem e há pouco havia bastante vento, possivelmente devido à passagem da parte mais intensa.


----------



## talingas (20 Abr 2020 às 16:48)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco.  Quase 10mm acumulados. 8,4ºC actuais.


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2020 às 17:33)

Algo que me parece mammatus ?!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 18:15)

Cerca de 2 horas a chover bem!  Agora resta a lotaria dos aguaceiros que não deverão render grande coisa por aqui.
Alguns mammatus há pouco:









*7.7mm* na estação de referência e *150.4mm* mensais. Valente anomalia! Só para se ter uma ideia da média aqui para a zona, mapa das normais 71/2000 do IPMA:





Valor sempre muito significativo e ainda mais para Abril!

Outros acumulados (até ao momento):
Portalegre: *9.7mm* /* 116.7mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo):* 9.3mm */ *122.1mm*
Elvas: *7.2mm* / *153.1mm*
Campo Maior: *5.2mm* / *95.4mm
*
Entretanto, nos próximos dias teremos o típico regime de finais de Abril com temperaturas amenas e um dia ou outro com instabilidade.

*11,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2020 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com boas abertas e chuva durante a tarde na passagem da frente.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm (até ao momento)

De salientar, que entre Outubro e Fevereiro acumulei cerca 116 mm, em Março e Abril (até agora) acumulei 121 mm, ou seja, o ano hidrológico segue com 237 mm, falta 9 mm para igualar o ano hidrológico do ano transacto, mas ainda bem longe da média, mas ainda falta muito até 30 de Setembro. 

Neste momento, cai um valente aguaceiro com vento forte.


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2020 às 20:08)

Um aguaceiro a passar com chuva moderada a forte e granizo de pequenas dimensões


----------



## talingas (20 Abr 2020 às 20:11)

Por aqui já não pinga há algum tempo, mas ali para NO...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

Aqui perto, na Pedra basta ao final do dia, " capacete" na serra, algo comum nos dias de chuva.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 20:47)

*Alguns acumulados significativos pelo Sul, neste momento:*

Ulme - 17,5 mm
Ponte de Sor - 4,1 mm
Arraiolos - 9,9 mm
Redondo: 10,9 mm
São Vicente e Ventosa: 8,3 mm
Olivença: 5,8 mm
Cheles: 9,6 mm
Alvito: 14,8 mm
Vidigueira: 12,4 mm
Ferreira do Alentejo: 9,2 mm
Azinheira dos Barros: 14,3 mm
Santo André: 26,9 mm
São Teotónio: 6,2 mm
Aljezur: 7 mm
Marmelete: 9,3 mm
Praia da Luz: 2,7 mm
Odiáxere: 4,1 mm
Portimão: 6,7 mm
Carvoeiro: 10,9 mm
Quarteira: 5 mm
Almancil: 10,7 mm
Faro: 1,3 mm
Ilha de Faro: 2,2 mm
São Brás de Alportel: 8,6 mm
Santo Estêvão: 3,1 mm
Faz Fato: 6,1 mm
Monte Gordo: 1,3 mm
Aroche: 5,9 mm
Villablanca: 4,3 mm


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 22:37)

Alguns aguaceiros na última hora. Chuva forte neste momento 

Noite fresca, *9,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 23:51)

Células a vir de noroeste, perdem a força ao passar a serra do Caldeirão. Não espero muito mais deste evento para o litoral algarvio nas próximas horas. Em alguns locais os acumulados são uma desilusão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 23:55)

frederico disse:


> Células a vir de noroeste, perdem a força ao passar a serra do Caldeirão. Não espero muito mais deste evento para o litoral algarvio nas próximas horas. Em alguns locais os acumulados são uma desilusão.


Atenção que o evento ainda não acabou...


----------



## vamm (20 Abr 2020 às 23:55)

À pouco passou um aguaceiro mais forte, mas nada de especial. Mais se avista no radar, a ver vamos...


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2020 às 06:57)

Diluvio! Há coisa de 1h que chove por aqui. Estamos no meio da depressão?


----------



## vamm (21 Abr 2020 às 07:07)

Tive a sensação da passagem de umas rajadas de vento muito agressivas à coisa de 5min 
Ouvi um som prolongado, como se fosse de um trovão, só que não existiu nenhum e o meu marido também acordou sobressaltado e foi logo à janela ver o que se passava.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 09:51)

vamm disse:


> Diluvio! Há coisa de 1h que chove por aqui. Estamos no meio da depressão?


Sim, estavam... 
____________________________________
Desta vez foi o ECMWF a acertar em cheio, com o centro da depressão a entrar pelo Alentejo em direção à Andaluzia nesta madrugada! 

Aqui está uma lista de alguns acumulados desta noite:
- Santo André: 21,5 mm
- Cercal: 18 mm
- Azinheira dos Barros: 8,9 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 5,6 mm
- Vila de Frades: 6,3 mm
- Alvito: 2,9 mm
- Montemor-o-Novo: 2,9 mm
- São Teotónio: 4,0 mm
- Marmelete: 12,4 mm
- Portimão: 7,1 mm
- Albufeira: 4,0 mm
- Quarteira: 5,1 mm
- Quinta do Tôr: 4,8 mm
- Faro: 3,5 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 0,6 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 6,4 mm
- Tavira: 4,5 mm
- Monte Gordo: 3,2 mm
- Faz Fato: 8,9 mm
- Villablanca: 4,5 mm
- Cheles: 1,1 mm

O centro da depressão fez este movimento errático durante a noite (localização aproximada da rota):


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Boas
Saiu o relatório do SNIRH de 17 Abril e face a final de Março de facto a situação melhorou imenso sobretudo no sotavento algarvio e no interior Alentejano.
*Odeleite está agora nos 46 % e Beliche está nos 38%.*
No Barlavento está tudo na mesma e no Sado a maioria das barragens tb está na mesma.. Com excepção de 2 ou 3..
Contudo muito mais chuva ainda está para vir até final do mês e Maio promete ser fresco e chuvoso assim como o Verão será mais fresco que o Habitual!


----------



## Smota (21 Abr 2020 às 10:56)

Bom dia Pelo Crato 13C algum sol, pouco vento mas já há nuvens a caminho. Dá para secar roupa por enquanto 





Enviado do meu SM-A530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2020 às 12:49)

Por aqui, a madrugada ainda rendeu 4 mm e ontem o acumulado ficou nos 11 mm. Agora, segue o sol com algumas nuvens a passearem pelo céu.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2020 às 14:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> Saiu o relatório do SNIRH de 17 Abril e face a final de Março de facto a situação melhorou imenso sobretudo no sotavento algarvio e no interior Alentejano.
> *Odeleite está agora nos 46 % e Beliche está nos 38%.*
> No Barlavento está tudo na mesma e no Sado a maioria das barragens tb está na mesma.. Com excepção de 2 ou 3..
> Contudo muito mais chuva ainda está para vir até final do mês e Maio promete ser fresco e chuvoso assim como o Verão será mais fresco que o Habitual!


@Aurélio Carvalho deves ter um dedo que adivinha 
Tomara que ainda tivessemos a partir desta altura chuva que acumulasse qualquer coisa...ninguém pode dizer que não ou que sim, tudo é possível neste clima errático. Quanto aos valores das barragens estão muito longe da salvação. Só o próximo Outono/Inverno podem pôr cobro a isto. 

Hoje dia algo desagradável devido ao vento de Norte e a algumas nuvens que à vez tapam o sol. O sol esse está bem quente. Espera-se uma melhoria significativa do tempo nos próximos dias, mais condizente com a época.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

Boa Noite,
Dia agradável com muitas nuvens, sol e algum vento de Noroeste. Bom para enxugar! 
O céu por vezes estava ameaçador, mas não deu em nada...





Aquele terreno coberto de flores amarelas ardeu no ano passado. Grande contraste em relação aos que estão em volta: 








Ao final do dia, céu praticamente limpo:








_______________
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *8,5ºC*

Neste momento, *12,8ºC*.


----------



## comentador (21 Abr 2020 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade do Sado ontem acumulou 6 mm e esta madrugada 8 mm. O dia foi ventoso com vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Abr 2020 às 22:39)

Boas,
Manhã fresca, mas de resto, dia com céu pouco nublado e ameno. Notável alguma poeira presente.









Máx: *19,4ºC*
Min: *7,4ºC*

Tatual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2020 às 18:47)

Boas.
Algumas nuvens altas, dia bem ameno e algo abafado.
Veremos se nos próximos dias, calha alguma trovoada.


----------



## talingas (23 Abr 2020 às 20:07)

Hoje vim espreitar  a barragem do Caia. Tarde bem solarenga. Com 23°C. Não está mau... Subiu bem desde que a vi em Novembro nos 14%. Hoje a cota situava-se nos 225,5m. A 8m do pleno armazenamento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2020 às 20:09)

Por curiosidade, quando foi a última vez que encheu?


----------



## talingas (23 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

frederico disse:


> Por curiosidade, quando foi a última vez que encheu?


Se não me engano foi em 2014 precisamente em Abril. Segundo o que consegui perceber no SNIRH.

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

frederico disse:


> Por curiosidade, quando foi a última vez que encheu?





talingas disse:


> Se não me engano foi em 2014 precisamente em Abril. Segundo o que consegui perceber no SNIRH.
> 
> Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


Sim, a última vez que a vi fazer descargas foi em 2014. Nos últimos anos, tirando 2016, nunca mais passou dos 50%, primeiro porque não temos chuva digna de registo durante os meses de inverno e segundo, porque se gasta água com fartura no verão como se tivéssemos muita chuva garantida nesses meses.

Como disseste, em Novembro estava a 14%, depois subiu para os 30% com as cheias de dezembro e neste momento está com cerca de 45%.

Em 2018, tinha 18% em fevereiro e até abril desse ano, ainda alcançou os 49%.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

E a barragem é grande também.


----------



## talingas (23 Abr 2020 às 21:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> E a barragem é grande também.


É grande mas a manter-se este ritmo de utilização da água como diz o @joralentejano , cada vez vai sendo  mais pequena chegar a tanto lado.  Vamos ver como corre a gestão da água este ano, que nem aos 50% deve chegar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Abr 2020 às 22:32)

Por volta da 21h, caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas de curta duração (não mais do que 5 min)! Bela surpresa, depois de um dia já bem morno...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2020 às 01:10)

Boas, 18.3ºC por aqui com vento moderado de nordeste. Parece Maio.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2020 às 01:16)

De facto, noite pouco fria. Sigo com *12,1ºC* por aqui.

Estão previstos 24ºC para amanhã, portanto, não admira.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2020 às 10:12)

Bom dia
Tens estado uns dias bonitos mas é pouca dura. 
A próxima semana promete ser fresquinha, e o mês de Maio promete chuva e tempo fresco sobretudo na sua parte inicial. 
Não será certamente daqueles Maios quentes e secos que temos tido.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2020 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Manhã fresca e com alguma neblina. Entretanto, o dia segue já bem quentinho com muitas nuvens altas e provavelmente poeiras à mistura. 
Mínima de *8,3ºC*

Neste momento,* 22,2ºC*. Quanto ás trovoadas, não tenho expetativas porque já sei o que a casa gasta por aqui, mas também não as descarto. Vamos ver!


----------



## jamestorm (24 Abr 2020 às 12:37)

Essa parte com árvores, em Agosto de 2013 (acho que foi 2013,pode ter sido 2014), num passeio pelo Alentejo, via-a formar uma ilha - por isso ainda está longe de um valor aceitável. 



talingas disse:


> Hoje vim espreitar  a barragem do Caia. Tarde bem solarenga. Com 23°C. Não está mau... Subiu bem desde que a vi em Novembro nos 14%. Hoje a cota situava-se nos 225,5m. A 8m do pleno armazenamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Boas,

Besteiros, alguma nebulosidade que vai crescendo, a a ver alguma trovoada só lá mais para a noite, mas sem grandes expectativas, já sei como as coisas funcionam aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

Acho que isto por aqui não vai dar nada, o modelo do IPMA nem dá precipitação aqui hoje, só ao fim da madrugada. Ainda assim, 21.8ºC e vento moderado de SE. Mínima de 16.9ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2020 às 15:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que isto por aqui não vai dar nada, o modelo do IPMA nem dá precipitação aqui hoje, só ao fim da madrugada. Ainda assim, 21.8ºC e vento moderado de SE. Mínima de 16.9ºC!


Previsões irrelevantes, pois em muitas situações colocam precipitação e acaba por não acontecer nada também. Com isto, não quer dizer que tenha expetativas, pois tal como já disse no meu post anterior, já sei o que a casa gasta por aqui. No entanto, também não as descarto porque são situações imprevisíveis.

Muitas nuvens e abafado.* 23,6ºC* atualmente.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2020 às 16:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Previsões irrelevantes, pois em muitas situações colocam precipitação e acaba por não acontecer nada também. Com isto, não quer dizer que tenha expetativas, pois tal como já disse no meu post anterior, já sei o que a casa gasta por aqui. No entanto, também não as descarto porque são situações imprevisíveis.
> 
> Muitas nuvens e abafado.* 23,6ºC* atualmente.


Não há humidade suficiente nesta zona para as células se desenvolverem, dificilmente haverá trovoada, se houver é só lá mais para a noite, se...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2020 às 16:11)

É isso e haver muitas nuvens altas a inibir nuvens de desenvolvimento, não há humidade e temos uma tampa em cima, nem todo o CAPE nos salva.  Fica para a próxima se não acontecer nada, como o costume.

22.4ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Abr 2020 às 19:22)

Portalegre, 19:20 vista para Leste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2020 às 20:22)

Boas,
Evolução da pequena célula que está neste momento, a Leste daqui:
19:40h:




19:45h:




20h:





Já é bom para lavar as vistas! 

Máxima de *24,7ºC*

Neste momento, *18,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2020 às 22:21)

Também vi uma bela bigorna da célula que estava em Mora, mas de resto... Já se esperava. 17.0ºC com 80% HR. Máxima de 23.4ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 23:06)

Trovoada a caminho de Barrancos, afinal deu trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2020 às 02:21)

Trovoada ainda continua











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2020 às 02:32)

Tem estado nevoeiro por aqui, mas entretanto levantou. Parecem estar a formar-se algumas células na zona, não sei se vai dar em alguma coisa...

*12,3ºC* e 96% hr. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2020 às 02:50)

Relâmpagos e trovões provenientes da célula que está a E/SE
Caem umas pingas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Abr 2020 às 09:19)

Noite de forte trovoada e chuva intensa! Por volta das 3h foi mesmo muito forte!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

O dia acorda húmido e com nevoeiro, ótimo para conveççao, o que houver hoje será em Espanha como sempre.
Cerca de 11°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2020 às 11:31)

Yep, mais parece um dia de inverno por aqui. 12.6ºC aqui na zona com 93% HR e muitas nuvens baixas/névoa. Mínima de 10.8ºC e nem vestígios de células durante a noite.


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2020 às 14:01)

A Leste de Huelva houve excelentes acumulados, especialmente na província gaditana. 

Rota: 70.6 mm
San Fernando: 20.2 mm
Chipiona: 15.2 mm
Jerez: 15.6 mm
San José del Valle: 41.8 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2020 às 18:45)

frederico disse:


> A Leste de Huelva houve excelentes acumulados, especialmente na província gaditana.
> 
> Rota: 70.6 mm
> San Fernando: 20.2 mm
> ...


Pois, isso já seria de esperar... E no Algarve nada...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

Boa Noite,
Destaque para o festival elétrico que assisti esta madrugada, entre as 3 e 4 da manhã com muitos relâmpagos e alguns trovões valentes. De resto, forte fluxo de Noroeste a impedir a convecção, pois grande parte do dia esteve nublado por nuvens baixas. Tal como previsto, não era a melhor sinóptica para assistir a um bom evento convectivo, mas sempre surgiu algo.  
Umas fotos de hoje:





Visíveis as células em Espanha....




Mais perto do final da tarde, céu mais limpo:




_____________
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *10,6ºC*

Alguns pingos de madrugada que acumularam *0.3mm* na netatmo. Entretanto, nos próximos dias vêm uns restos e depois devemos ter o padrão dos rios atmosféricos, algo normal desta altura visto que é a partir de agora que o anticiclone deve começar a ganhar terreno. 

*13,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Abr 2020 às 23:38)

Boas dias mais fresco que o habitual, com muitas nuvens e muita humidade. 
Os próximos dias trarão alguma chuva, e tempo fresco antes de termos um primeiro cheirinho a Maio.
Algumas barragens ainda continuarao a encher até final de Abril, outras nem por isso. 
Os primeiros sinais para o sul em Maio não prevêem tempo quente nem um Maio demasiado seco mas veremos!
Normalmente a 2a metade é sempre bem mais quente que a primeira!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2020 às 00:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Destaque para o festival elétrico que assisti esta madrugada, entre as 3 e 4 da manhã com muitos relâmpagos e alguns trovões valentes. De resto, forte fluxo de Noroeste a impedir a convecção, pois grande parte do dia esteve nublado por nuvens baixas. Tal como previsto, não era a melhor sinóptica para assistir a um bom evento convectivo, mas sempre surgiu algo.
> Umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> ...


O que vale é que maio não é tão chuvoso como novembro. Basta o que choveu em novembro de 2019 (20 a 30 mm) para que a média no Sotavento em maio seja feita. 
Entretanto parece que no Levante e em França terão um evento de calor bem interessante, com temperaturas de 35°C em zonas do Centro e Sul de França.   
Abril deverá acabar como um mês normal a chuvoso no Sul do país. 

Tenho o pressentimento que maio será um mês instável, parecido com maio de 2011 ou maio de 2017... Logo veremos!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2020 às 01:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que vale é que maio não é tão chuvoso como novembro. Basta o que choveu em novembro de 2019 (20 a 30 mm) para que a média no Sotavento em maio seja feita.
> Entretanto parece que no Levante e em França terão um evento de calor bem interessante, com temperaturas de 35°C em zonas do Centro e Sul de França.
> Abril deverá acabar como um mês normal a chuvoso no Sul do país.
> 
> Tenho o pressentimento que maio será um mês instável, parecido com maio de 2011 ou maio de 2017... Logo veremos!


Claro, Maio e Novembro são meses bem diferentes.  Tal como disse, rios atmosféricos em Maio são comuns devido à subida do anticiclone em latitude sendo que em 2015 aconteceu algo desse género logo no início do mês cujos acumulados variaram desde os 150mm em Viana do Castelo até aos 0mm em Faro. Nesse ano, foi um mês bastante quente e seco por aqui.
Mais para sul, só teremos precipitação significativa caso surja alguma cut-off para gerar umas trovoadas, como é típico deste mês.
Quanto ao resto, a última saída do ECM prevê 30ºC para daqui a 1 semana. Como é óbvio, irá mudar, mas é sempre uma hipótese. Penso que o padrão atual é propício para que a dorsal suba em latitude até à Europa e nós ficarmos no meio. Veremos o que acontece!
______________
Noite fresca. *9,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2020 às 20:03)

Boas,
Dia praticamente sem sol e fresco. Céu bem escuro em alguns momentos do dia, mas não choveu nada.




Água a brotar em alguns locais.





*14,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Rajujas (26 Abr 2020 às 22:54)

A noite aqui começou com aguaceiros, muito bem-vindos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Abr 2020 às 08:05)

Madrugada de muita chuva aqui pelo litoral do sotavento com Faro com cerca de 20 mm registados. 
Idênticos valores no resto do litoral do sotavento!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 09:57)

Bem, o evento no Sotavento Algarvio foi claramente bem acima do esperado! A parte mais intensa da massa de instabilidade entrou mais a norte que o previsto pelos principais modelos, tanto que zonas mais a sul (como Cádis ou o Estreito), onde estava prevista mais chuva, praticamente não choveu. 

Aqui está uma lista de acumulados registados até ao momento pelo Algarve:  
- Budens: 0,7 mm
- Aljezur: 1,6 mm
- Portimão: 1,0 mm
- Guia: 3,2 mm
- Albufeira: 4,1 mm
- Boliqueime: 4,0 mm
- Quarteira: 3,2 mm
- Almancil: 7,2 mm
- Quinta do Tôr: 5,2 mm
- Faro: 13,0 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 10,9 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 23,9 mm
- Tavira: 20,2 mm
- Faz Fato: 14,9 mm
- Monte Gordo: 11,3 mm

No Alentejo praticamente não choveu (apenas deve ter caído algo na zona de Mértola, Serpa ou Almodôvar), sendo que a única estação amadora da rede NETATMO a acumular algo às 9:55 era a de São Teotónio, com um acumulado de 0,4 mm. 

Já do lado de Espanha, há que salientar os acumulados de Villablanca (14,9 mm) e de Gibraleón (28,5 mm).


----------



## MikeCT (27 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Por Faro (cidade) a noite rendeu 18,6mm o que fez subir o total do mês para 73,6mm


----------



## trovoadas (27 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Bem me parecia que os maiores acumulados tinham sido no litoral do sotavento de Faro para leste. Hoje à saída de Faro vi muita água nos campos. 
Mais para norte no nó de Estoi nada de especial e para Loulé/Albufeira muito menos.
A ver se temos mais qualquer coisa no mês de Maio. O ideal seria pelo menos mais 50mm mas já é pedir muito.
Vamos começar a época seca, na generalidade, com menos água nas barragens que no ano passado, isso é um facto mas actualmente preocupa-me mais os aquíferos.
O dia segue nublado com boas abertas e ameno. Talvez ainda caiam uns aguaceiros.


----------



## frederico (27 Abr 2020 às 14:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem me parecia que os maiores acumulados tinham sido no litoral do sotavento de Faro para leste. Hoje à saída de Faro vi muita água nos campos.
> Mais para norte no nó de Estoi nada de especial e para Loulé/Albufeira muito menos.
> A ver se temos mais qualquer coisa no mês de Maio. O ideal seria pelo menos mais 50mm mas já é pedir muito.
> Vamos começar a época seca, na generalidade, com menos água nas barragens que no ano passado, isso é um facto mas actualmente preocupa-me mais os aquíferos.
> O dia segue nublado com boas abertas e ameno. Talvez ainda caiam uns aguaceiros.



Os aquíferos só vão recuperar com um ano como 1989/1990, 1995/96 ou 2009/2010. Ou seja, com perto de 1000 mm em 12 meses. Ou então, dois anos seguidos com 600 a 800 mm. Talvez o próximo ano hidrológico seja melhor para o Sul. Se não começar logo com um Outubro húmido nada feito.

Quanto ao evento de hoje, o radar dá a entender que as serras do sotavento foram uma barreira à progressão do evento, que assim se localizou mais no litoral e barrocal a Leste de Faro, entrando depois pelo vale do Guadalquivir, como é típico em muitos eventos, dada a orientação da linha da costa. Passam de raspão no litoral do sotavento e depois entram em terra entre Huelva e Cádis e seguem para o interior pelo vale do Guadalquivir.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2020 às 15:54)

Boas. 9.5 graus em São Julião, na serra de São Mamede, com aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## talingas (27 Abr 2020 às 18:00)

o cenário actual por aqui, é este. Caiu um aguaceiro muito muito fraquinho durante 2-3min. 14ºC.







18:07


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Abr 2020 às 18:03)

Portalegre, 18:02hrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2020 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia começou nublado tornando-se pouco nublado, ocorreram aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada até ao início da manhã.

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2020 às 17:30)

Boas,
Até choveu razoavelmente por breves períodos, com algumas pausas. Acumulados dentro do previsto.
Portalegre:* 2.6mm* (até ao momento)
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *1.5mm*
Campo Maior: *0.4mm*
Netatmo: *0.2mm *

Frente ainda mais dissipada daqui para sul, tal como o previsto.

O mês segue com *151.8mm* na estação de referência. Caso acumule mais alguma coisa deve chegar, quanto muito, aos 152mm.

*205.1mm* desde 20 de Março;
*274.6mm* anuais;
Ano Hidrológico com *509.4mm*;
A EMA de Elvas ronda também os 150/160mm e a de Portalegre os 120mm.

Um excelente mês em termos de precipitação. Efeitos bem evidentes nas muitas fotos que aqui tenho publicado e também no aumento do volume de água na barragem do Caia. Como é bom ver tudo cheio de vida! 
Agora fecha-se a torneira por cá e no próximo fim de semana teremos os primeiros 30ºC. Maio é um mês de tudo ou nada, portanto, logo se verá o que nos reserva.

*16,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2020 às 21:06)

Boa Noite,
Após a passagem da frente, o vento intensificou-se e entretanto o céu foi limpando cada vez.




Efeito orográfico bem notável:




Pequenas ondinhas no céu provavelmente devido ao vento:





Máx: *17,9ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC*

*12,6ºC* atuais e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2020 às 22:36)

Boas,
Chuva fraca durante a tarde, que deu 3mm.


----------



## talingas (29 Abr 2020 às 22:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Chuva fraca durante a tarde, que deu 3mm.



Aqui mais abaixo pela cidade, não foi além de 1,5mm...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2020 às 23:14)

talingas disse:


> Aqui mais abaixo pela cidade, não foi além de 1,5mm...


Deu para regar o jardim... aproveitar esta frescura que o IPMA já dá 30°c para Domingo.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2020 às 01:43)

talingas disse:


> Aqui mais abaixo pela cidade, não foi além de 1,5mm...


Igual aqui nesta zona, 1.6mm acumulados. Enfim, lá virão os 30ºC para começar a secar tudo outra vez.


----------



## comentador (30 Abr 2020 às 07:32)

Bom dia em Alvalade sado caíram 6,0 mm. Onde estava a prever 0,5 mm com chuva fraca e pouco frequente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, NADA MAU!!


----------



## talingas (30 Abr 2020 às 08:17)

E pronto assim em meia hora já choveu mais que ontem... ~1,8mm  E ainda vai  chovendo fraco. 10,6°C.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2020 às 11:18)

Bom Dia,
Alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco durante a noite que acumulou *0.3mm*.

Agora sol e algumas nuvens com *15,8ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Abr 2020 às 12:25)

Boas,
Alguma chuva ao início da manhã, agora já boas abertas, parece que o padrão vai mudar e de frescura e chuva estamos arrumados pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias.


----------

